# Sto evolvendo ... ma forse è peggio!!!



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

*Sto evolvendo ... ma forse è peggio!!!*

Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni. 
Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito. 
Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


----------



## Sole (1 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però *io delle donne non mi fido molto*...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione.


Ahahahahahah :rotfl:

Massimo, bentornato! Mi hai fatto fare la prima vera risata in una giornata che definire triste è poco... grazie!


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

Oh Sole...capisco la tua ironia...fossi una donna non mi fiderei molto di uno come me. Ma forse io sono diventato così un pò anche a causa della tua specie. Comunque felice di averti fatto ridere.


----------



## Sole (1 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Oh Sole...capisco la tua ironia...fossi una donna non mi fiderei molto di uno come me. Ma forse io sono diventato così un pò anche a causa della tua specie. Comunque felice di averti fatto ridere.


Massimo, a parte gli scherzi, davvero... non credi che una pausa di riflessione ti farebbe bene? Insomma, hai una moglie che non intendi lasciare, un'amante che dici di amare e un'altra con cui tradisci l'amante. E dall'ultima tua battuta intuisco che tutto questo non ti rende felice.

Forse, azzardo, perchè nessuno di questi 3 legami ti trasmette qualcosa di vero? Forse perchè, dentro di te, avverti un senso di solitudine, nonostante abbia un bel po' di compagnia? E non è che tutta questa compagnia te la vai a cercare proprio perchè senti di dover colmare un vuoto che, però, anzichè colmarsi finisce col diventare sempre più grande?

Non so, ti ho buttato lì qualche domanda. Ragionaci un po' su, credo possa valerne la pena sai


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

mi spiace essere così cruda, ma specchi in casa tua ne hai?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni.
> Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
> MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
> Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito.
> Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


Grande mossa Meridio...
Hai tradito per primo la tua amante...
Le corna preventive alla Lothar!
Ora non puoi più essere geloso no?
Beato te che trombi a adestra e a manca!


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

Credo che sole abbia ragione: sarò comunque sempre una persona sola. Tesla: allo specchio è meglio che non mi guardi...


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande mossa Meridio...
> Hai tradito per primo la tua amante...
> Le corna preventive alla Lothar!
> Ora non puoi più essere geloso no?
> Beato te che trombi a adestra e a manca!


Aspettavo il tuo intervento, giuro. Sì...hai indovinato la diagnosi: ho voluto tradire l'amante per sentirmi meglio quando lo dovesse fare lei. Oppure l'ho tradita per sentirmi meno geloso. E credo che la seconda versione sia la più indovinata. Al momento sono ancora geloso di lei ma il fatto di avere una terza donna (oddio donne, non uccidetemi) mi fa stare meglio di fronte a molti atteggiamenti dell'amante "ufficiale".  Credo che questo mi comporterà nel prossimo futuro ad una maggiore sicurezza di "affronto" nei confronti dell'amante ufficiale. So che agli occhi delle donzelle del forum sarò uno str...o di prima categoria, ma la vita mi ha portato a tutto ciò. 
Poi...beato me che trombo a destra e a manca? Beh...Conte...non mi sembri quello che sta fermo. Ah...ma Lothar non si vede in giro stasera?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aspettavo il tuo intervento, giuro. Sì...hai indovinato la diagnosi: ho voluto tradire l'amante per sentirmi meglio quando lo dovesse fare lei. Oppure l'ho tradita per sentirmi meno geloso. E credo che la seconda versione sia la più indovinata. Al momento sono ancora geloso di lei ma il fatto di avere una terza donna (oddio donne, non uccidetemi) mi fa stare meglio di fronte a molti atteggiamenti dell'amante "ufficiale".  Credo che questo mi comporterà nel prossimo futuro ad una maggiore sicurezza di "affronto" nei confronti dell'amante ufficiale. So che agli occhi delle donzelle del forum sarò uno str...o di prima categoria, ma la vita mi ha portato a tutto ciò.
> Poi...beato me che trombo a destra e a manca? Beh...Conte...non mi sembri quello che sta fermo. Ah...ma Lothar non si vede in giro stasera?


Già è strano...
Secondo me sta lavorando al golpe...


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

Allora lasciamolo lavorare in pace. Manca anche la Simy...magari arriva dopo.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni.
> Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
> MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
> Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito.
> Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


Caro Massimo Meridio,
non fidarti mai di una donna che ha già tradito, si sa il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio, e la categoria femminile ha questo brutto vizietto e guardando cosa ha fatto la tua amante, bè, si può dire che tu ne sai qualcosa. non ti invidio, è una gran brutta storia avere una amante traditrice, mi verrebbe quasi da consigliarti di scaricarla per trovarne una più fedele che non alimenti le tue gelosie e che sia più allineata con il tuo stile non so, più sincera insomma.
riguardo alla terza, penso sia più il classico tradimento preventivo, sai che rischi di essere cornificato dalla tua amante e quindi metti un po' le mani avanti. ci può stare. anzi, se io fossi in te proverei a trovarne una quarta così se la tua amante ti dirà un giorno :  mi spiace..ti ho tradito con un atro, tu potrai rispondere : e io ti ho tradito con due, tiè!   

Fai tutto quel che ti senti possa farti stare meglio.. poi è scientifico, tutti lo sanno: per l'uomo è abbastana naturale tradire, è più un impulso sessuale si sa, nessuno ti giudicherà per questo anzi, complimenti per la conquista in sei appuntamenti, da gentleman, tieni alto l'onore della categoria.  
tra l'altro.. non è nemmeno colpa tua, lei ti ha lasciato il numero di telefono, lei ti ha chiesto di incontrarla insomma  ha fatto tutto lei.  
adesso con due amanti dovrei incrementare la tua skill in fatto di copertura misfatti, dovrai essere in gamba a non farti sgamare non più da una donna ma addirittura da due, il livello di difficoltà sale esponenzialmente, è come essere passati alla modalità di gioco: HARD. ti invidio troppo, dovrai escogitare storie credibili continuamente e non è facile, è chiaro che sei molto credibile quando parli e questo ti fa onore, te lo sei guadagnato sul campo e fai bene a sfruttarlo a tuo vantaggio.

Tra l'altro, se dovesse sgamarti tua moglie avrai ancora due possibili alternative per convincere le tua amanti a lasciare il loro marito e stare con te. oppure, se dovesse stufarsi una amante, ti resterà l'altra, insomma hai una gamma di options notevole, è come guidare una macchina full accessoriata. 
Nel frattempo, finchè riesci, mantieni le cose in questa situazione di stallo perfetta, il rischio che qualche amante si innamori di te e cominci a diventare troppo invadente è sempre dietro l'angolo. a questo proposito ottima la mossa di trovarne una sposata da ben 20 anni, dovrebbe avere un legame con il marito sufficientemente forte. poi ha pure il figlio.
che dire, mi sento un po' a disagio a dare consigli ad una tale autorità sul campo, ma ci ho provato. 
un caro saluto,


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aspettavo il tuo intervento, giuro. Sì...hai indovinato la diagnosi: ho voluto tradire l'amante per sentirmi meglio quando lo dovesse fare lei. Oppure l'ho tradita per sentirmi meno geloso. E credo che la seconda versione sia la più indovinata. Al momento sono ancora geloso di lei ma il fatto di avere una terza donna (oddio donne, non uccidetemi) mi fa stare meglio di fronte a molti atteggiamenti dell'amante "ufficiale". Credo che questo mi comporterà nel prossimo futuro ad una maggiore sicurezza di "affronto" nei confronti dell'amante ufficiale. So che agli occhi delle donzelle del forum sarò uno str...o di prima categoria, ma la vita mi ha portato a tutto ciò.
> Poi...beato me che trombo a destra e a manca? Beh...Conte...non mi sembri quello che sta fermo. Ah...ma Lothar non si vede in giro stasera?



Piu che stonzo devi essere una persona con una pazienza incredibile per stare dietro a tre donne ...
Cavoli nn deve essere facile ...
Le chiami per nome o solo con un aggettivo ???sai nn si sa mai.
Spera di nn innamorarti anche della terza...


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Allora lasciamolo lavorare in pace. Manca anche la Simy...magari arriva dopo.


Massimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che combini!!!!!!!!  ma scusa ma non ti bastava il casino in cui già ti eri cacciato...... *TU HAI BISOGNO DI UNA BALIA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

oppure pensi che sia meglio avere un harem???? sai ogni donna con una caratteristica diversa cosi se le metti insieme viene fuori la donna dei tuoi sogni................:ira:

ma guarda tu se mi tocca fare i cazziatoni a quest'ora..... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

vabbè ora ho sonno....ne riparliamo domani! 



:abbraccio:


----------



## stellanuova (2 Dicembre 2011)

*"....ma la vita mi ha portato a tutto cio'"*

questa è una frase che può essere detta solo da un malato terminale
che non può fare nulla e sa che dovrà morire

tu sei vivo e in salute, mi pare ,,,,,,


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aspettavo il tuo intervento, giuro. Sì...hai indovinato la diagnosi: ho voluto tradire l'amante per sentirmi meglio quando lo dovesse fare lei. Oppure l'ho tradita per sentirmi meno geloso. E credo che la seconda versione sia la più indovinata. Al momento sono ancora geloso di lei ma il fatto di avere una terza donna (oddio donne, non uccidetemi) mi fa stare meglio di fronte a molti atteggiamenti dell'amante "ufficiale".  Credo che questo mi comporterà nel prossimo futuro ad una maggiore sicurezza di "affronto" nei confronti dell'amante ufficiale. So che agli occhi delle donzelle del forum sarò uno str...o di prima categoria, ma la vita mi ha portato a tutto ciò.
> Poi...beato me che trombo a destra e a manca? Beh...Conte...non mi sembri quello che sta fermo. Ah...ma Lothar non si vede in giro stasera?


ma la seconda amante...chissa'...un giorno potrebbe diventare gelosa della prima amante......


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> .......
> Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


Se ha colto l'occasione di farti una seconda amante, e da quanto ho capito, la vuoi mantenere,
vuol dire che la prima era sostituibile.

Ma ora che puoi scegliere e fare confronti, tra le 2 amanti chi e' meglio ??? 
Hai fatto sicuramente dei paragoni vero '?
Saprai scegliere se dovrai sovrapporre 2 incontri ?
E' pura curiosita' la mia ......:mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Dicembre 2011)

Per rispondere a Tenebroso: la prima amante resta la preferita perchè oltre ad essere bella focosa (come la seconda) insieme facciamo molte attività affini. Spesso si litiga quando siamo insieme, ma è perchè abbiamo 2 caratteri forti entrambi, ma insieme stiamo bene davvero. La seconda la conosco ancora poco però è una tipa a posto. Questa seconda per ora vuole solo incontri fugaci. Non esce mai di casa, non ci è abituata. E' la classica che sta tutta la domenica a casa "a far mestieri" mentre suo marito (parole sue) sta davanti alla tv a vedere le partite tutta la domenica. Praticamente prima di andare a lavorare ci vediamo per un ora dove bisogna o andare a bere qualcosa o andare a scopare. Al momento, dovessero sormontarsi 2 appuntamenti, andrei con la prima. E in effetti oggi pomeriggio vado a trovarla, nonostante la seconda poco fa mi ha detto che lei "nel caso" c'è. La seconda ha un vantaggio dalla sua: ha 11 anni di meno. Però fisicamente sono messe uguali, forse ancora meglio la prima su certi versi. Vantaggio della prima: non mi obbliga ad usare il preservativo (che io odio!!!). Poi: la prima vorrebbe che io lasci mia moglie e lei vorrebbe lasciare il marito. Sono circa 2 mesi che ormai mi mette sotto il naso la convivenza. Convivenza che avrebbe molti lati difficili da effettuarsi (chessò...lei ha un mutuo per la casa in comune con il marito per esempio) per cui anche volendo la cosa sarebbe complicata. Complicata ma non certo impossibile. Ma io la vorrei questa convivenza? Non lo so, forse no. Forse mi sta bene tutto resti così.


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Massimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che combini!!!!!!!!  ma scusa ma non ti bastava il casino in cui già ti eri cacciato...... *TU HAI BISOGNO DI UNA BALIA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oppure pensi che sia meglio avere un harem???? sai ogni donna con una caratteristica diversa cosi se le metti insieme viene fuori la donna dei tuoi sogni................:ira:
> 
> ...


Ecco, lo sapevo che arrivavi. Oddio! Adesso me le sento! Simy...sono imperdonabile!


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Piu che stonzo devi essere una persona con una pazienza incredibile per stare dietro a tre donne ...
> Cavoli nn deve essere facile ...
> Le chiami per nome o solo con un aggettivo ???sai nn si sa mai.
> Spera di nn innamorarti anche della terza...


Spero di no. Il fatto però è che io do tutto me stesso ad una donna. E qui ora son messo che do tutto me stesso già a due, quasi a tre. Il bello è che tutto ciò non mi pesa. Anzi, mi fa stare bene. Molte donzelle del forum mi ucciderebbero a dire questo ma io sto bene così. Ci fosse una donna che riassume le caratteristiche di queste 3 beh...potrei addirittura diventare un uomo fedele. Davvero.


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo che arrivavi. Oddio! Adesso me le sento! Simy...*sono imperdonabile*!


e per fortuna che te lo dici da solo!


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Spero di no. Il fatto però è che io do tutto me stesso ad una donna. E qui ora son messo che *do tutto me stesso già a due, quasi a tre.* Il bello è che tutto ciò non mi pesa. Anzi, mi fa stare bene. Molte donzelle del forum mi ucciderebbero a dire questo ma io sto bene così. Ci fosse una donna che riassume le caratteristiche di queste 3 beh...potrei addirittura diventare un uomo fedele. Davvero.


Non è possibile.
Stai facendo le tue scelte, ma non puoi dire che stai dando tutto te stesso a tua moglie, all'amante numero 1 e via andare.

Per definizione, uno può donarsi completamente ad una persona sola. Tu sei così frammentato.. e infatti stai bene ma non sei felice. 
Non è che puoi prendere solo il bello delle persone eh.. guarda io ho tradito... quindi lungi da me farti la morale.. sicuramente darai _molto_ di te stesso a tutte, però davvero io non vorrei essere nessuna delle tre..


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni.
> Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
> MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
> Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito.
> Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


Ciao Massimo mi hanno riferito e sono corso a leggerti..sei un privilegiato..ho tanto da fare e per oggi non credo verro' piu'qua'....

Hai fatto benissimo,perche'e'quello che anch'io voglio fare,la mia amante mi ha rotto,e adesso ne cerco un'altra,pero'la tengo ancora....ma per me e'rischioso,non ho la tua'eta'...ne il tuo tempo libero,o comunque tu fai quello che ti pare,io sonon controllato,da entrambe.

Ahhahaha...per ora vinci tu..ma presto pareggio,,,ciaoooo...ehm ehm posso regalarti un cassa di vov????


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Massimo mi hanno riferito e sono corso a leggerti..sei un privilegiato..ho tanto da fare e per oggi non credo verro' piu'qua'....
> 
> Hai fatto benissimo,perche'e'quello che anch'io voglio fare,la mia amante mi ha rotto,e adesso ne cerco un'altra,pero'la tengo ancora....ma per me e'rischioso,non ho la tua'eta'...ne il tuo tempo libero,o comunque tu fai quello che ti pare,io sonon controllato,da entrambe.
> 
> Ahhahaha...per ora vinci tu..ma presto pareggio,,,ciaoooo...ehm ehm posso regalarti un cassa di vov????


Ma state facendo una gara a chi ha più amanti?????? cosa c'è in palio????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (2 Dicembre 2011)

ma se tu avessi previsto tutto questo...

mi ha fatto venire in mente questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXwZrlGxaXc


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni.
> Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
> MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
> Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito.
> Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


Ciao Massimo!

Nel tuo orienteering pelvico, stai punzonando il cartellino prepuziale in tre lanterne diverse allo stesso tempo...
Meriti davvero ogni lode!

La moglie t'assume forma di tempietto greco nel quale sacrifichi i tuoi fagioli agli dei mani, l'amante principale è un bel truogolo ad uso foresteria in attesa di condono edilizio per diventare abitabile e l'altra sgherra è un camper dalle gomme sgonfie in cui andare a spetazzare dopo lauti pasti di cipolla.
Tu unisci il meglio dei mondi possibili e ne mungi il peggio!
Perchè è il peggio delle cose e delle persone il succo più genuino che innaffia l'uomo felice!
E tu non sei felice perchè prendi il meglio invece!
Convertiti!

Smetti di cogliere il sesso da chi te lo offre gratis e senza protezione, giacchè esso è assolutamente non professionale nè cruscante.
Se una donna fosse onesta ti lascerebbe la ricevuta!
Il pene è la parte più inutile del corpo per una donna, e non per nulla ne nasce priva!
Idem il cervello per certi uomini!

Ma con la tua bulimica autoflagellazione di donne inutili, come i bargigli per un cappone, tu non stai ricolmando i tuoi bisogni, così come non si livellano le montagne gettando badilate di terra sulle loro punte, ma ti stai liberando degli eccessi!
Sei uno che ha troppo da dare a chi non ha bisogno, un benefattore del genere muliebre e un untore di femmine già malate!
Si erigeranno statue di granaglie per piccioni a tua immagine a periturissima memoria dell'amore che manca, e questo ti fa onore!
Perchè una donna, secca come il deserto del Gobi, e due volte più fredda, come la cippa della tua prima amante quando preme per metter su famiglia ha sbagliato tempo, modo e sostanza della richiesta.
E' come cercare di montare un frullatore sul volante di un'automobile sportiva, cioè, l'idea ti piacerebbe anche, ma ti impedisce di andare dove vuoi, mentre guidi non lo puoi usare e ti servirebbe una prolunga di 20 km per attaccarlo alla presa della 220...
E non risolverai ficcando sul cambio un tostapane, per mettere in competizione gli inutili elettrodomestici, giacchè tu confondi il cruscotto con la cucina componibile, la gelosia con la voglia e le donne con i cani.

Oltretutto non si può far orienteering in macchina, no?

Usa tutte le femmine che riesci a riempire con la tua confettura, ma cacciale via prima che non riescano più a passare la porticina per uscire dalla tua vita perchè sono ingrassate troppo.

Ficcare fichi nel gargarozzo alle oche serve solo a fare del buon patè de foie gras: attento a che il fegato ad ingrossarsi non sia solo il tuo!

Ciao!


----------



## Eliade (2 Dicembre 2011)

:rotfl: :rotfl:
Dovresti scrivere un libro...dico sul serio...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Spero di no. Il fatto però è che io do tutto me stesso ad una donna. E qui ora son messo che do tutto me stesso già a due, quasi a tre. Il bello è che tutto ciò non mi pesa. Anzi, mi fa stare bene. Molte donzelle del forum mi ucciderebbero a dire questo ma io sto bene così. Ci fosse una donna che riassume le caratteristiche di queste 3 beh...potrei addirittura diventare un uomo fedele. Davvero.


Ma non non ti ucciderebbero...
SOno solo invidiose marce...della buona sorte capitata alle tue amanti...
Avere te!
Insomma loro si...e ste qua no...
A chi ci pensa a queste?
Lothar?


----------



## elena_ (2 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Dovresti scrivere un libro...dico sul serio...


Il ragazzo ha talento da vendere, sì.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non non ti ucciderebbero...
> SOno solo invidiose marce...della buona sorte capitata alle tue amanti...
> Avere te!
> Insomma loro si...e ste qua no...
> ...


Ma non non ti ucciderebbero...
SOno solo invidiose marce...della buona sorte capitata alle tue amanti...:rotfl:
Avere te!
Insomma loro si...e ste qua no...:rotfl:
A chi ci pensa a queste?
Lothar?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sarcastic::rofl::sarcastic::rofl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non non ti ucciderebbero...
> SOno solo invidiose marce...della buona sorte capitata alle tue amanti...:rotfl:
> Avere te!
> Insomma loro si...e ste qua no...:rotfl:
> ...


ridi ridi farfallaccia del naviglio....attenta ai lucci e ai cavedani se voli raso l'acqua ti mangiano in un secondo..

no a voi non penso...oddio a qualcuna si......


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ridi ridi farfallaccia del naviglio....attenta ai lucci e ai cavedani se voli raso l'acqua ti mangiano in un secondo..
> 
> *no a voi non penso*...oddio a qualcuna si......


Sereno è reciproco.....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sereno è reciproco.....


anche tu dall'astio che covi devi farlo solo alle calende greche


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Tenebroso: la prima amante resta la preferita perchè oltre ad essere bella focosa (come la seconda) insieme facciamo molte attività affini. Spesso si litiga quando siamo insieme, ma è perchè abbiamo 2 caratteri forti entrambi, ma insieme stiamo bene davvero. La seconda la conosco ancora poco però è una tipa a posto. Questa seconda per ora vuole solo incontri fugaci. Non esce mai di casa, non ci è abituata. E' la classica che sta tutta la domenica a casa "a far mestieri" mentre suo marito (parole sue) sta davanti alla tv a vedere le partite tutta la domenica. Praticamente prima di andare a lavorare ci vediamo per un ora dove bisogna o andare a bere qualcosa o andare a scopare. Al momento, dovessero sormontarsi 2 appuntamenti, andrei con la prima. E in effetti oggi pomeriggio vado a trovarla, nonostante la seconda poco fa mi ha detto che lei "nel caso" c'è. La seconda ha un vantaggio dalla sua: ha 11 anni di meno. Però fisicamente sono messe uguali, forse ancora meglio la prima su certi versi. Vantaggio della prima: non mi obbliga ad usare il preservativo (che io odio!!!). Poi: la prima vorrebbe che io lasci mia moglie e lei vorrebbe lasciare il marito. Sono circa 2 mesi che ormai mi mette sotto il naso la convivenza. Convivenza che avrebbe molti lati difficili da effettuarsi (chessò...lei ha un mutuo per la casa in comune con il marito per esempio) per cui anche volendo la cosa sarebbe complicata. Complicata ma non certo impossibile. Ma io la vorrei questa convivenza? Non lo so, forse no. Forse mi sta bene tutto resti così.


In effetti, dalle descrizioni che hai sempre fatto, la prima amante esprime sesso alla massima potenza....
 e penso sia difficile trovarne un'altra che riesca a condividere con te' cosi' tante cose nel sesso...
*E non e' poco !!!!!* 
L'intesa sessuale non e' cosi' frequente come si pensi....
Il sesso, in una coppia (che sia ufficiale o clandestina), conta , eccome se conta....alla faccia di chi dice che basta l'amore....
Penso che conti il tipo di persona, non gli 11 anni in piu' o meno.....

Grazie per la risposta....


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> In effetti, dalle descrizioni che hai sempre fatto, la prima amante esprime sesso alla massima potenza....
> e penso sia difficile trovarne un'altra che riesca a condividere con te' cosi' tante cose nel sesso...
> *E non e' poco !!!!!*
> L'intesa sessuale non e' cosi' frequente come si pensi....
> ...


Sacrosanta verita',l'intesa sessuale e'molto complicata,ovviamente a casa e'perfetta,fuori faccio una grande fatica,l'altra pensavo che vista l'eta',vivesse per farlo,invece tocca spingerla..


----------



## Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aspettavo il tuo intervento, giuro. *Sì...hai indovinato la diagnosi: ho voluto tradire l'amante per sentirmi meglio quando lo dovesse fare lei.* Oppure l'ho tradita per sentirmi meno geloso. E credo che la seconda versione sia la più indovinata. Al momento sono ancora geloso di lei ma il fatto di avere una terza donna (oddio donne, non uccidetemi) mi fa stare meglio di fronte a molti atteggiamenti dell'amante "ufficiale".  Credo che questo mi comporterà nel prossimo futuro ad una maggiore sicurezza di "affronto" nei confronti dell'amante ufficiale. So che agli occhi delle donzelle del forum sarò uno str...o di prima categoria, ma la vita mi ha portato a tutto ciò.
> Poi...beato me che trombo a destra e a manca? Beh...Conte...non mi sembri quello che sta fermo. Ah...ma Lothar non si vede in giro stasera?


Questa è fantastica..Le linee difensive degli avvocati del Berluska per le serate del Bunga Bunga non avrebbero saputo fare di meglio.
Massimo..ma và a ciapà i rat, và! Tu non hai tradito l'amante. Hai semplicemente tradito tua moglie con un'altra donna innanzitutto.
Ti chiedi perché lo hai fatto? Va che non è così difficile. L'hai fatto perché mi sembri una persona che difficilmente sa dire di no ad una che te la fa annusare e poi te la sbatte in faccia.
Sono le tue scelte..condannabili o meno. Ma non veniamo qui a motivare queste scelte con cazzate del genere

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Allora lasciamolo lavorare in pace. Manca anche la Simy...magari arriva dopo.


Ciao Massimo ti arrivato il Ducato pieno di vov..perche'con quel ritmo...certo che deve essere complicato. 
Perche'dire balle a due donne ci riesco benissimo,a tre non saprei,tu sei un mito.
Ma dimmi pensi davvero di tenerle tutte e 3???occhio amico,specialmente con l'ultima,non metteri nei casini


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


secondo me ragioni alla c...o e il cane non centra niente :carneval: non ti offendere, scherzo, ma per dirti: non ci farei dei gran ragionamenti: stai seguendo gli istinti, secondo me, e le voglie. tutto il resto mi sembrano sovrastrutture. 

p.s.
ma se non sei felice perchè non cerchi di cambiare?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica..Le linee difensive degli avvocati del Berluska per le serate del Bunga Bunga non avrebbero saputo fare di meglio.
> Massimo..ma và a ciapà i rat, và! Tu non hai tradito l'amante. Hai semplicemente tradito tua moglie con un'altra donna innanzitutto.
> Ti chiedi perché lo hai fatto? Va che non è così difficile. L'hai fatto perché mi sembri una persona che difficilmente sa dire di no ad una che te la fa annusare e poi te la sbatte in faccia.
> Sono le tue scelte..condannabili o meno. Ma non veniamo qui a motivare queste scelte con cazzate del genere
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
SI ma caspisci bene che triste è il destino di Meridio!
Lui non ha una moglia suora fuori e troia in leto! Magari...
Lui è esacerbato dal dualismo...ha la moglie tutta suora...e quindi ha capito che le donne fan le troie fintanto che non le sposi...se le sposi...poi fanno le ciabattose pigiamose...
Capisci? 
In meridio...
Non esiste sesso dentro il matrimonio...
Una bruta fazenda...


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2011)

Senti Massimo. Capisco la storia dell'amante che ti ha "preso" anche dentro. Capisco che ti vuoi prendere del tempo prima di decidere se è veramente tutto finito con tua moglie e se è ora di lasciarla... Una situazione di stallo in questi termini, la capisco. Vuoi rifletterci, giustamente.

Però su quest'ultima signora, sono d'accordo con Toshto (o come si chiama :sonar, con Rabarbaro... insomma con chi giustamente ti fa notare che con la "quantità", con la paura di "fare la parte" dello sfigato tradito dall'amante, rimandi un problema e aggiungi "vuotaggine" (scusa il termine forte non me ne viene in mente un altro) alla tua sfera privata.

ari


----------



## elena_ (3 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Senti Massimo. Capisco la storia dell'amante che ti ha "preso" anche dentro. Capisco che ti vuoi prendere del tempo prima di decidere se è veramente tutto finito con tua moglie e se è ora di lasciarla... Una situazione di stallo in questi termini, la capisco. Vuoi rifletterci, giustamente.
> 
> Però su quest'ultima signora, sono d'accordo con Toshto (o come si chiama :sonar, con Rabarbaro... insomma con chi giustamente ti fa notare che con la "quantità", con la paura di "fare la parte" dello sfigato tradito dall'amante, rimandi un problema e aggiungi "vuotaggine" (scusa il termine forte non me ne viene in mente un altro) alla tua sfera privata.
> 
> ari


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMhSC5FGQF0


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMhSC5FGQF0


[video=youtube;kIavUd-3Ax4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIavUd-3Ax4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## elena_ (3 Dicembre 2011)

Boh?
A me Meridio lascia senza parole.
Non mi sembra un gladiatore. Mi sembra si sia perso. Mi sembra sia rimasto abbagliato dalla sua amante cinquantenne come una falena dalla luce notturna. Più volte lui ha detto di essere rimasto affascinato dal carattere forte di lei, dalla sua personalità, dalla sua determinazione.Si è riscoperto geloso e innamorato. E ora? Ora dice che perderla significherebbe perdere l'occasione rara di fare sesso senza preservativo. Sta iniziando una storia di sesso con una seconda amante, una donna sessualmente insoddisfatta, proprio quando la prima gli ha fatto capire che i nodi stanno per arrivare al pettine e che lei lascerebbe, questa volta sì, suo marito per andare a convivere con proprio con Meridio. Ma ecco che Meridio allenta la presa e comincia a sfuggire ai lacci che lui stesso si era teso.
No.
Non mi sembra affatto un gladiatore.


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao
credo che tu ti sia messo in una situazione alquanto strssante, ma come fai a gestirle tutte e 3?
Non risci a fare chiarezza e legarti ad una sola, o rimanere con tua moglie?


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao
> credo che tu ti sia messo in una situazione alquanto strssante, ma come fai a gestirle tutte e 3?
> Non risci a fare chiarezza e legarti ad una sola, o rimanere con tua moglie?


 o con nessuna delle tre


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> o con nessuna delle tre


Già anche questa è una valida opzione.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Massimo,

sai che ho sempre discusso seriamente con te, quindi per favore prendi queste mie parole per quello che sono, una impressione mia che ti dico con serietà, senza intenzione di offenderti inutilmente.
Mi sembri un codardo.
Non avevo mai preso in considerazione questa cosa... ti pensavo come un uomo un pò sperso, un pò confuso, egoista anche ma di riflesso.
Ma adesso con queste tue ultime credo che tu sia un vigliacco.
Che non ha il coraggio di affrontare con tua moglie la fine del vostro matrimonio.
Che non ha il coraggio di cominciare una storia nuova con la tua amante, quando questa, della quale teoricamente sei innamorato, te lo propone.
Che per evitare di pensare, ti ficchi in un'altra storia ancora, seguendo il pisellone. Non si può pensare seriamente alla vita come l'hai costruita quando "devi" stare dietro a due amanti, "dando tutto te stesso".

Quindi, la tua assoluta mancanza di coraggio adesso sta facendo soffrire tua moglie, la tua amante, e vedremo la prossima.
Massimo, credevo che tu potessi ragionare sulla tua vita e farne qualcosa di bello, ma se davvero sei così pusillanime, credo che la tua unica possibilità sarà quando ti mancherà il terreno sotto i piedi, mollato da amante o moglie o entrambe... chissà... no, non te lo sto augurando.
ma forse dovrei, perchè ti stai costruendo una vita asfissiante, e la stai regalando anche a tua moglie.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni.
> Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
> MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
> Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito.
> Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. Mia moglie non ha colpe *e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così*. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.


ma non dispiacerti; lasciala libera e prendi una decisione che magari la "felicità" arriva


----------



## elena_ (3 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Massimo,
> 
> sai che ho sempre discusso seriamente con te, quindi per favore prendi queste mie parole per quello che sono, una impressione mia che ti dico con serietà, senza intenzione di offenderti inutilmente.
> Mi sembri un codardo.
> ...


Beh...che non è un gladiatore lo abbiamo capito e credo che il suo nick sia molto autoironico.
Ma ho come l'impressione che Meridio stia iniziando a sentirsi bene dentro i suoi panni. Queste due donne che lo desiderano, oltre alla presenza di sua moglie ignara, lo fanno sentire gratificato. E' una sensazione molto piacevole. Inoltre gli piace fare sesso e adesso ne ha in abbondanza.
Certo...la felicità è un'altra cosa...
L'amore non lo so...


----------



## La Bannata (3 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Beh...che non è un gladiatore lo abbiamo capito e credo che il suo nick sia molto autoironico.
> Ma ho come l'impressione che Meridio stia iniziando a sentirsi bene dentro i suoi panni. Queste due donne che lo desiderano, oltre alla presenza di sua moglie ignara, lo fanno sentire gratificato. E' una sensazione molto piacevole. Inoltre gli piace fare sesso e adesso ne ha in abbondanza.
> Certo...la felicità è un'altra cosa...
> L'amore non lo so...



Gli fare il Pascia' ... finche' dura ...


----------



## La Bannata (3 Dicembre 2011)

*Ovviamente*



La Bannata ha detto:


> Gli fare il Pascia' ... finche' dura ...


Mari'


----------



## Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
> SI ma caspisci bene che triste è il destino di Meridio!
> Lui non ha una moglia suora fuori e troia in leto! Magari...
> Lui è esacerbato dal dualismo...ha la moglie tutta suora...e quindi ha capito che le donne fan le troie fintanto che non le sposi...se le sposi...poi fanno le ciabattose pigiamose...
> ...


Una bruta fazenda..senza dubbio. Ma non deve mica raccontarsi e raccontarci le favolette per giustificare le sue trombate a destra e a sinistra.
Mi sembra quella che se ne esce con frasi tipo "non avrei mai pensato che potesse succedere..ero andata da lui solo per un caffè in amicizia" e magari prima di uscire era indecisa su quale perizoma mettersi.
Quanta ipocrisia

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica..Le linee difensive degli avvocati del Berluska per le serate del Bunga Bunga non avrebbero saputo fare di meglio.
> Massimo..ma và a ciapà i rat, và! Tu non hai tradito l'amante. Hai semplicemente tradito tua moglie con un'altra donna innanzitutto.
> Ti chiedi perché lo hai fatto? Va che non è così difficile. *L'hai fatto perché mi sembri una persona che difficilmente sa dire di no ad una che te la fa annusare e poi te la sbatte in faccia.
> *Sono le tue scelte..condannabili o meno. Ma non veniamo qui a motivare queste scelte con cazzate del genere


Può essere.

Così come può essere che chi si cala le braghe alla prima occasione abbia solo un gran bisogno di conferme. Un uomo che dice di aver 'tradito' l'amante per sentirsi in qualche modo più forte di lei, è un uomo fondamentalmente insicuro, che agisce istintivamente, che non trova in se stesso un punto di riferimento solido e, piuttosto, si fa travolgere dagli eventi.

Non so perchè, ma mi vengono in mente le immagini di certi poliziotti che sparano in modo sconsiderato più che per difendersi da un pericolo reale, per il terrore di finire ammazzati. Solo che Massimo in mano non ha una pistola... per fortuna


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere.
> 
> Così come può essere che chi si cala le braghe alla prima occasione abbia solo un gran bisogno di conferme. Un uomo che dice di aver 'tradito' l'amante per sentirsi in qualche modo più forte di lei, è un uomo fondamentalmente insicuro, che agisce istintivamente, che non trova in se stesso un punto di riferimento solido e, piuttosto, si fa travolgere dagli eventi.
> 
> Non so perchè, ma mi vengono in mente le immagini di certi poliziotti che sparano in modo sconsiderato più che per difendersi da un pericolo reale, per il terrore di finire ammazzati. Solo che Massimo in mano non ha una pistola... per fortuna


Ma ha un micidiale sventrapapere...capisci?
E lotta nell'Arena contro le tigri...là nel colosseo...
[video=youtube;5Y7pkZs4Yvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y7pkZs4Yvk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## elena_ (3 Dicembre 2011)

A proposito di sventrapapere...

I nomi Perché tutto è avvenuto con la parola... Deh, all'inizio era il Verbo e Dio ha fatto tutto con le parole. E nessuna cosa è cosí poetica come quella. Il tavolo si chiama tavolo, la faccia si può chiamare viso, volto, due tre parole al massimo, ma per questa zona la natura, proprio per averla sempre in testa, per non dimenticarsene mai di questa zona, sia maschile che femminile, ce ne ha date un miliardo di parole. Per esempio, che so, nella zona maschile... tutti i medici lo chiamano il pene, scientificamente no? Ma ce n'è diversi, c'è il pene, il fallo... «Diamo una visita al fallo», «Vediamo il pube», l'organo, il membro, la protuberanza, la prominenza, il muscolo, il sesso, la zona erogena, il birillino quando siamo piccini, il pipino, il pipí, il pisello, il pistolino, il cazzettino, va be' questo lo sappiamo, il cinci, il billo, la fava, la minchia, la nerchia, la banana, la cappella, l'asta, la verga, la mazza, la fava cappona, il batacchio, Rocco e i suoi fratelli, il barzo... il barzo è bello!, l'organo pedunculare, il pendolo, lo sventrapapere, lo sfondaranocchie, il priapo, il crescinmano, il salame, la salsiccia, il sanguinaccio, il cornetto algida da millennove, il triccheballacche, l'azzittamonache, l'anguilla, il cetriolo, il mi' fratello piccinino, il pezzo di lesso, il piú lo butti giú e piú ritorna su... Ma ce n'è un miliardo, sembrano bischerate ma è un cosa poetica forte.

(monologo di Roberto Benigni)


----------



## elena_ (3 Dicembre 2011)

Benigni è molto colto.
Ho scoperto adesso adesso che il suo monologo è una citazione quasi perfetta di un sonetto romanesco di Giuseppe Gioacchino Belli: "Er padre de li Santi" 

http://it.wikisource.org/wiki/Sonetti_romaneschi/Er_padre_de_li_Santi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Tenebroso: la prima amante resta la preferita perchè oltre ad essere bella focosa (come la seconda) insieme facciamo molte attività affini. Spesso si litiga quando siamo insieme, ma è perchè abbiamo 2 caratteri forti entrambi, ma insieme stiamo bene davvero. La seconda la conosco ancora poco però è una tipa a posto. Questa seconda per ora vuole solo incontri fugaci. Non esce mai di casa, non ci è abituata. E' la classica che sta tutta la domenica a casa "a far mestieri" mentre suo marito (parole sue) sta davanti alla tv a vedere le partite tutta la domenica. Praticamente prima di andare a lavorare ci vediamo per un ora dove bisogna o andare a bere qualcosa o andare a scopare. Al momento, dovessero sormontarsi 2 appuntamenti, andrei con la prima. E in effetti oggi pomeriggio vado a trovarla, nonostante la seconda poco fa mi ha detto che lei "nel caso" c'è. La seconda ha un vantaggio dalla sua: ha 11 anni di meno. Però fisicamente sono messe uguali, forse ancora meglio la prima su certi versi. Vantaggio della prima: non mi obbliga ad usare il preservativo (che io odio!!!). Poi: la prima vorrebbe che io lasci mia moglie e lei vorrebbe lasciare il marito. Sono circa 2 mesi che ormai mi mette sotto il naso la convivenza. Convivenza che avrebbe molti lati difficili da effettuarsi (chessò...lei ha un mutuo per la casa in comune con il marito per esempio) per cui anche volendo la cosa sarebbe complicata. Complicata ma non certo impossibile. Ma io la vorrei questa convivenza? Non lo so, forse no. Forse mi sta bene tutto resti così.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa, mi fai ridere.....sei un dilettante (nel senso che ti diletti)


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere.
> 
> Così come può essere che chi si cala le braghe alla prima occasione abbia solo un gran bisogno di conferme. *Un uomo che dice di aver 'tradito' l'amante per sentirsi in qualche modo più forte di lei, è un uomo fondamentalmente insicuro, che agisce istintivamente, che non trova in se stesso un punto di riferimento solido e, piuttosto, si fa travolgere dagli eventi.*
> 
> Non so perchè, ma mi vengono in mente le immagini di certi poliziotti che sparano in modo sconsiderato più che per difendersi da un pericolo reale, per il terrore di finire ammazzati. Solo che Massimo in mano non ha una pistola... per fortuna


Quello tu scrivi può certamente essere vero. Così come può essere vero che Massimo Meridio dice certe cose per trovare semplicemente una giustificazione al fatto che non riesce a resistere al Profumo di Passera (Il Governo Monti sarà per lui un vero e proprio orgasmo con questi 2 ministri).
La verità non la sappiamo. Possiamo solo fare delle ipotesi in questo senso. La mia ipotesi è che, sicuro o insicuro, più che di conferme lui ha solo bisogno di fottere. E non mi venga a prendere pe' 'o culo dicendomi che fotte per difendersi dall'eventuale tradimento della sua amante. Ma ci facci il piacere ci facci!

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello tu scrivi può certamente essere vero. Così come può essere vero che Massimo Meridio dice certe cose per trovare semplicemente una giustificazione al fatto che non riesce a resistere al Profumo di Passera (Il Governo Monti sarà per lui un vero e proprio orgasmo con questi 2 ministri).
> La verità non la sappiamo. Possiamo solo fare delle ipotesi in questo senso. La mia ipotesi è che, sicuro o insicuro, più che di conferme lui ha solo bisogno di fottere. E non mi venga a prendere pe' 'o culo dicendomi che fotte per difendersi dall'eventuale tradimento della sua amante. Ma ci facci il piacere ci facci!
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo me ha bisogno di conferme, invece.

Se avesse solo voglia di scopare non solo si guarderebbe allo specchio, ma si direbbe pure: ammazza quanto sono figo.

Massimo, mi sa che la pietra dello scandalo qui è proprio tua moglie: ti ha asfaltato l'autostima.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me ha bisogno di conferme, invece.
> 
> *Se avesse solo voglia di scopare non solo si guarderebbe allo specchio, ma si direbbe pure: ammazza quanto sono figo.
> *
> Massimo, mi sa che la pietra dello scandalo qui è proprio tua moglie: ti ha asfaltato l'autostima.


Assolutamente sbagliato. E' soprattutto chi si guarda allo specchio e si ritiene figo che ha un bisogno continuo di conferme. Vuole la conferma di essere figo..E la cerca perennemente nelle conquiste femminili

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente sbagliato. *E' soprattutto chi si guarda allo specchio e si ritiene figo* che ha un bisogno continuo di conferme. Vuole la conferma di essere figo..E la cerca perennemente nelle conquiste femminili
> 
> Buscopann



Intendevo quella volta che ci passa davanti... non di continuo.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendevo quella volta che ci passa davanti... non di continuo.  :mrgreen:


Il fatto di non battere chiodo per anni e poi all'improvviso di trovarsi un paio di manze tra le mani è certamente una buona dose di autostima per qualsiasi uomo.
Ma in questo caso l'autostima e il bisogno di conferme hanno poco a che fare col comportamento di Massimo Meridio. Secondo me è semplicemente entrato nella fase in cui si vuole sollazzare. Il tradimento e gli eventuali sensi di colpa sono per lui solo un lontano ricordo. Ha ormai superato quel limite che, una volta superato, si oltrepassa sempre più facilmente dal punto di vista mentale. Ha visto che tuttosommato non gli succede nulla e che che si diverte.
Lui alla fine cerca solo una conferma: che una trombata è meglio di una pippa. :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il fatto di non battere chiodo per anni e poi all'improvviso di trovarsi un paio di manze tra le mani è certamente una buona dose di autostima per qualsiasi uomo.
> Ma in questo caso l'autostima e il bisogno di conferme hanno poco a che fare col comportamento di Massimo Meridio. Secondo me è semplicemente entrato nella fase in cui si vuole sollazzare. Il tradimento e gli eventuali sensi di colpa sono per lui solo un lontano ricordo. Ha ormai superato quel limite che, una volta superato, si oltrepassa sempre più facilmente dal punto di vista mentale. Ha visto che tuttosommato non gli succede nulla e che che si diverte.
> Lui alla fine cerca solo una conferma: che una trombata è meglio di una pippa. :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ti quoto!
Una trombata è meglio di una pippa!
E finchè c'è mona c'è speranza!


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti quoto!
> *Una trombata è meglio di una pippa*!
> E finchè c'è mona c'è speranza!


Conte, io ho conosciuto tanti uomini che pensano il contrario. Ce ne fossero di Massimi in giro!

(scherzo eh... :mrgreen


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, io ho conosciuto tanti uomini che pensano il contrario. Ce ne fossero di Massimi in giro!
> 
> (scherzo eh... :mrgreen


Scherzi..però un po' lo pensi..dì la verità :carneval:

Massimoooooooooooooo...dove sei?? C'è posta...ehm..volevo dire conferma per te! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scherzi..però un po' lo pensi..dì la verità :carneval:
> 
> Massimoooooooooooooo...dove sei?? C'è posta...ehm..volevo dire conferma per te! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, io ho conosciuto tanti uomini che pensano il contrario. Ce ne fossero di Massimi in giro!
> 
> (scherzo eh... :mrgreen


Mah...dipende chi incontri no?
C'era una signora al bar una volta...che inveiva contro il viagra..
Diceva che maniaci, che maiali, pur di fare certe cose...giù di viagra.
La guardo e le dico sereno...
Signora stia tranquilla, non le farò mai nulla a lei...neanche con una scatola di viagra.

Putroppo il mondo è fatto così...
Ci stanno
I Massimi comun trombatori
E i minimi comun leccatori.

Chi non ti trombi
Al massimo te la lecchi!

Purchè tu non soffra e ti lamenti!
Figliuola
Ab Aspera ad Astra!


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti quoto!
> Una trombata è meglio di una pippa!
> E finchè c'è mona c'è speranza!


Ah, questa si che è una perla di saggezza. Eccomi tornato. Negli  ultimi 2 giorni ho avuto ...ehm...un pò da fare...mi capite no? Comunque io sarò pure fatto così, però lasciatemi dire che se ci sono uomini come me è solo ed unicamente che ci sono in giro donne fatte uguali. Le mie 2 amanti sono entrambe sposate e con prole al seguito. Ed entrambe hanno già tradito in passato il proprio marito. Dico questo perchè mi sembra di capire che molte donzelle fanno della colpa solo alla razza maschile ma ci sono donne in giro che mi ricordano le bombe al fosforo dal calore che emanano. Poi se posso dirlo io so stare con una donna, so stare bene e farla stare bene. Qualche giorno fa l'amante "ufficiale" mi ha detto una cosa che a dirvela qualcuno dirà che sono uno sborrone. Sarà, ma siccome me l'ha detta in tutta sincerità e mi ha pure fatto piacere, la voglio dire. Secondo lei io sono un uomo come pochi ce ne sono sul lato sessuale, ma ha detto, che ho anche qualcosa in più: secondo lei ho un lato femminile che lei vede per esempio DOPO aver fatto l'amore. L'associazione di questo lato maschile del "durante" e quello femminile del "prima" ma specialmente del "dopo" è A DIR SUO ciò che ogni donna desidera da un uomo. Ora...io non so se sia davvero così perchè io mi compporto come ho sempre fatto. E' lei a dire questo e a suo dire, di uomini ne ha conosciuti più d'uno nei suoi 50 anni. Perchè vi dico questo? Per farmi bello? Forse un pò sì, ma come ho detto sopra, è un complimento bellissimo e non vedo perchè non dovrei esprimerlo almeno qui, su un forum anonimo, dove posso nascondermi dietro una tastiera e dire tutto senza bugie. Anche lei è comunque una donna di raro fascino: bella, colta, calda, sensuale, femminile, ma anche molto sportiva e decisa. La seconda amante non la conosco ancora bene e comunque cerco di non attaccarmici come con la prima. Anche perchè non credo proprio sia possibile: è più giovane, bella pure lei, ma è una donna molto più semplice, più normale insomma. E' una ragazza di 40 anni sposata da 20 che non fa altro che litigare con il marito ogni giorno. Ed il marito è un classico italiano sfegatato di calcio, che non si muove la domenica dalla sedia per star lì ad ascoltare le partite di calcio. Fa bene sua moglie a venire a sfogarsi con me.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Puoi non credermi, ma non ho motivo di dubitare che tu sia un amante eccezionale.
Posso tranquillamente credere che tu non solo sia fantastico a letto, un amante premuroso e generoso, ma che tu lo sia pure fuori, attento ai desideri delle tue amanti etc etc.
Questo non toglie che a casa hai una donna completamente trascurata e ignara del fatto che se tu non la degni più di un solo mezzo pensiero è perchè hai due altre donne.
Non toglie che la tua affascinante, colta, etc amante prima, di cui dici di essere innamorato, e che sembra vorrebbe iniziare una vita con te, bè, non lo farà, perchè tu così innamorato non ne hai la minima intenzione.
Non toglie che la seconda amante è una ruota di scorta -e a nessuno piace esserlo.

Non toglie che continui a focalizzarti sulle dimensioni del tuo pene -per dire- piuttosto su quelle dei tuoi testicoli.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ah, questa si che è una perla di saggezza. Eccomi tornato. Negli ultimi 2 giorni ho avuto ...ehm...un pò da fare...mi capite no? Comunque io sarò pure fatto così, però *lasciatemi dire che se ci sono uomini come me è solo ed unicamente che ci sono in giro donne fatte uguali. Le mie 2 amanti sono entrambe sposate e con prole al seguito. Ed entrambe hanno già tradito in passato il proprio marito*. Dico questo perchè mi sembra di capire che molte donzelle fanno della colpa solo alla razza maschile ma ci sono donne in giro che mi ricordano le bombe al fosforo dal calore che emanano. Poi se posso dirlo io so stare con una donna, so stare bene e farla stare bene. Qualche giorno fa l'amante "ufficiale" mi ha detto una cosa che a dirvela qualcuno dirà che sono uno sborrone. Sarà, ma siccome me l'ha detta in tutta sincerità e mi ha pure fatto piacere, la voglio dire. Secondo lei io sono un uomo come pochi ce ne sono sul lato sessuale, ma ha detto, che ho anche qualcosa in più: secondo lei ho un lato femminile che lei vede per esempio DOPO aver fatto l'amore. L'associazione di questo lato maschile del "durante" e quello femminile del "prima" ma specialmente del "dopo" è A DIR SUO ciò che ogni donna desidera da un uomo. Ora...io non so se sia davvero così perchè io mi compporto come ho sempre fatto. E' lei a dire questo e a suo dire, di uomini ne ha conosciuti più d'uno nei suoi 50 anni. Perchè vi dico questo? Per farmi bello? Forse un pò sì, ma come ho detto sopra, è un complimento bellissimo e non vedo perchè non dovrei esprimerlo almeno qui, su un forum anonimo, dove posso nascondermi dietro una tastiera e dire tutto senza bugie. Anche lei è comunque una donna di raro fascino: bella, colta, calda, sensuale, femminile, ma anche molto sportiva e decisa. La seconda amante non la conosco ancora bene e comunque cerco di non attaccarmici come con la prima. Anche perchè non credo proprio sia possibile: è più giovane, bella pure lei, ma è una donna molto più semplice, più normale insomma. E' una ragazza di 40 anni sposata da 20 che non fa altro che litigare con il marito ogni giorno. Ed il marito è un classico italiano sfegatato di calcio, che non si muove la domenica dalla sedia per star lì ad ascoltare le partite di calcio. Fa bene sua moglie a venire a sfogarsi con me.


Sul neretto sono pienamento d'accordo! 
se un uomo tradisce (fino a prova contraria) c'è una donna che ci sta! altrimenti se noi donnine rifiutassimo, il maschietto di turno tornerebbe a casa senza aver concluso nulla!

Detto questo mio caro Massimo io non so come fai a gestirne 3! l'unico consiglio che mi viene da darti in questo momento è quello di essere chiaro con tua moglie che è l'unica che ci rimette in tutta questa situazione; inoltre credo che nessuna delle tue "amanti" possa diventare la tua compagna di vita..... IMHO.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*Io sono perplesso*

Beato te che hai addirittura il tempo da dedicare a tre donne.Io mi incazzo a bestia perche' tra gli impegni quotidiani,lavoro,la casa da gestire,le mie passioni,animaletti vari ecc ecc non trovo neppure il tempo per godermi la Donna che amo come vorrei :-(


p.s non mi fa invidia la tua vita ma il tuo temo si.





ciao blu


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ah, questa si che è una perla di saggezza. Eccomi tornato. Negli ultimi 2 giorni ho avuto ...ehm...un pò da fare...mi capite no? Comunque io sarò pure fatto così, però lasciatemi dire che se ci sono uomini come me è solo ed unicamente che ci sono in giro donne fatte uguali. Le mie 2 amanti sono entrambe sposate e con prole al seguito. Ed entrambe hanno già tradito in passato il proprio marito. Dico questo perchè mi sembra di capire che molte donzelle fanno della colpa solo alla razza maschile ma ci sono donne in giro che mi ricordano le bombe al fosforo dal calore che emanano. Poi se posso dirlo io so stare con una donna, so stare bene e farla stare bene. Qualche giorno fa l'amante "ufficiale" mi ha detto una cosa che a dirvela qualcuno dirà che sono uno sborrone. Sarà, ma siccome me l'ha detta in tutta sincerità e mi ha pure fatto piacere, la voglio dire. Secondo lei io sono un uomo come pochi ce ne sono sul lato sessuale, ma ha detto, che ho anche qualcosa in più: secondo lei ho un lato femminile che lei vede per esempio DOPO aver fatto l'amore. L'associazione di questo lato maschile del "durante" e quello femminile del "prima" ma specialmente del "dopo" è A DIR SUO ciò che ogni donna desidera da un uomo. Ora...io non so se sia davvero così perchè io mi compporto come ho sempre fatto. E' lei a dire questo e a suo dire, di uomini ne ha conosciuti più d'uno nei suoi 50 anni. Perchè vi dico questo? Per farmi bello? Forse un pò sì, ma come ho detto sopra, è un complimento bellissimo e non vedo perchè non dovrei esprimerlo almeno qui, su un forum anonimo, dove posso nascondermi dietro una tastiera e dire tutto senza bugie. Anche lei è comunque una donna di raro fascino: bella, colta, calda, sensuale, femminile, ma anche molto sportiva e decisa. La seconda amante non la conosco ancora bene e comunque cerco di non attaccarmici come con la prima. Anche perchè non credo proprio sia possibile: è più giovane, bella pure lei, ma è una donna molto più semplice, più normale insomma. E' una ragazza di 40 anni sposata da 20 che non fa altro che litigare con il marito ogni giorno. Ed il marito è un classico italiano sfegatato di calcio, che non si muove la domenica dalla sedia per star lì ad ascoltare le partite di calcio.* Fa bene sua moglie a venire a sfogarsi con me*.


farebbe meglio a parlarne con lui e tu non sei certo nella  posizione ottimale per giudicarlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*In effetti*



Minerva ha detto:


> farebbe meglio a parlarne con lui e tu non sei certo nella  posizione ottimale per giudicarlo.




Ammazza che coraggio da pecora!





blu


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Qui spesso viene detto "parlane con lei", "digli tutto", "anche lei dovrebbe parlarne con suo marito". NO. Non sono d'accordo. Nel caso di mia moglie sono sicuro che non merita i miei tradimenti. Però ci sono casi dove il coniuge i tradimenti dell'altro/a se li merita alla grande. Ogni caso sarebbe da rivedere in tal senso. Ci sono casi dove le corna sono meritate e chi cornifica fa bene, molto bene a stare zitto e nascondere il tutto. Di questo ne sono certo. Se io sono una donna (come il caso della mia seconda amante) ed ho un marito che non fa altro che rompermi il ca...o, non mi porta mai da nessuna parte, non ha hobby, non ha interessi, non fa sport per tenersi un pò, sta tutta la domenica a guardare le partite mentre fuori c'è un bel sole....beh....che corna siano. E anche belle grandi.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> farebbe meglio a parlarne con lui e tu non sei certo nella posizione ottimale per giudicarlo.


Invece fa bene a scopare con me e a star zitta. E che lui si guardi pure le sue partite di calcio mentre lei pensa a riscoprire i piaceri del sesso.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beato te che hai addirittura il tempo da dedicare a tre donne.Io mi incazzo a bestia perche' tra gli impegni quotidiani,lavoro,la casa da gestire,le mie passioni,animaletti vari ecc ecc non trovo neppure il tempo per godermi la Donna che amo come vorrei :-(
> 
> 
> p.s non mi fa invidia la tua vita ma il tuo temo si.
> ...


Nessuno di noi ha molto tempo. Sta a noi gestirlo bene.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Invece fa bene a scopare con me e a star zitta. E che lui si guardi pure le sue partite di calcio mentre lei pensa a riscoprire i piaceri del sesso.


beh in fondo fai un'opera buona , è vero!


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Beato te che hai addirittura il tempo da dedicare a tre donne*.Io mi incazzo a bestia perche' tra gli impegni quotidiani,lavoro,la casa da gestire,le mie passioni,animaletti vari ecc ecc non trovo neppure il tempo per godermi la Donna che amo come vorrei :-(
> 
> 
> p.s non mi fa invidia la tua vita ma il tuo temo si.
> ...


Anch'io lavoro ed ho le altre menate. Il tempo bisogna prenderselo. Con la seconda amante si fa tutto nei ritagli miei e suoi. Esce di casa un pò prima di andare a lavorare, ci si vede e poi si va ognuno a fare il proprio lavoro rilassati, contenti e sereni.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh in fondo fai un'opera buona , è vero!


Si.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*E va be'*



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ha molto tempo. Sta a noi gestirlo bene.


Forse non hai capito bene dove volevo arrivare.
Saro' molto chiaro e conciso allora.

La schiava come sta ?







blu


----------



## oceansize (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Non toglie che continui a focalizzarti sulle dimensioni del tuo pene -per dire- piuttosto su quelle dei tuoi testicoli*.


:umile:


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beato te che hai addirittura il tempo da dedicare a tre donne.Io mi incazzo a bestia perche' tra gli impegni quotidiani,lavoro,la casa da gestire,le mie passioni,animaletti vari ecc ecc non trovo neppure il tempo per godermi la Donna che amo come vorrei :-(
> 
> 
> p.s non mi fa invidia la tua vita ma il tuo temo si.
> ...


Io ho solo risposto alla tua affermazione messa in neretto. Schiava? Esistono ancora schiavi o schiave? Visti gli argomenti di questo forum verrebbe da pensare (a tuo dire) che il mondo è pieno di schiave e di schiavi. Per quel che sai tu (scusami...) potrebbe stare meglio della tua di schiava.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> :umile:


Mai parlato di dimensioni.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*io parlo*



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io ho solo risposto alla tua affermazione messa in neretto. Schiava? Esistono ancora schiavi o schiave? Visti gli argomenti di questo forum verrebbe da pensare (a tuo dire) che il mondo è pieno di schiave e di schiavi. Per quel che sai tu (scusami...) potrebbe stare meglio della tua di schiava.


Della "tua" ipotetica moglie...



Io schiave non ne' ho,ho solo un gran sentimento che mi unisce ad una donna che rispetto non per comodo ma perche' mi va.




ciao blu


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Della "tua" ipotetica moglie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti auguro non sia il tuo caso ma (anche questo forum ne è conferma) nel matrimonio si è in due. Tu la vedi così. Non è detto che la tua metà la veda uguale. E potenzialmente ognuno di noi può vivere nelle proprie gioie e certezze...senza sapere che dall'altra parte la dolce metà se la spassa con qualcun altro. Altrimenti sarebbero tutti sgammati.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mai parlato di dimensioni.


Sei talmente involuto che non riesci neanche a capire le metafore. il livello di testosterone ha riportato le tue capacità cerebrali al livello dell'Homo Erectus. (nda: si intende Homo erectus l'ominide che assunse per la prima volta la posizione eretta. Il termine non si riferisce certamente alla virilità della specie)

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei talmente involuto che non riesci neanche a capire le metafore. il livello di testosterone ha riportato le tue capacità cerebrali al livello dell'Homo Erectus. (nda: si intende Homo erectus l'ominide che assunse per la prima volta la posizione eretta. *Il termine non si riferisce certamente alla virilità della specie*)
> 
> Buscopann


a no??? :saggio: ........ non l'avrei mai detto....ho imparato una cosa nuova :leggi:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ah, questa si che è una perla di saggezza. Eccomi tornato. Negli  ultimi 2 giorni ho avuto ...ehm...un pò da fare...mi capite no? Comunque io sarò pure fatto così, però lasciatemi dire che se ci sono uomini come me è solo ed unicamente che ci sono in giro donne fatte uguali. Le mie 2 amanti sono entrambe sposate e con prole al seguito. Ed entrambe hanno già tradito in passato il proprio marito. Dico questo perchè mi sembra di capire che molte donzelle fanno della colpa solo alla razza maschile ma ci sono donne in giro che mi ricordano le bombe al fosforo dal calore che emanano. Poi se posso dirlo io so stare con una donna, so stare bene e farla stare bene. Qualche giorno fa l'amante "ufficiale" mi ha detto una cosa che a dirvela qualcuno dirà che sono uno sborrone. Sarà, ma siccome me l'ha detta in tutta sincerità e mi ha pure fatto piacere, la voglio dire. Secondo lei io sono un uomo come pochi ce ne sono sul lato sessuale, ma ha detto, che ho anche qualcosa in più: secondo lei ho un lato femminile che lei vede per esempio DOPO aver fatto l'amore. L'associazione di questo lato maschile del "durante" e quello femminile del "prima" ma specialmente del "dopo" è A DIR SUO ciò che ogni donna desidera da un uomo. Ora...io non so se sia davvero così perchè io mi compporto come ho sempre fatto. E' lei a dire questo e a suo dire, di uomini ne ha conosciuti più d'uno nei suoi 50 anni. Perchè vi dico questo? Per farmi bello? Forse un pò sì, ma come ho detto sopra, è un complimento bellissimo e non vedo perchè non dovrei esprimerlo almeno qui, su un forum anonimo, dove posso nascondermi dietro una tastiera e dire tutto senza bugie. Anche lei è comunque una donna di raro fascino: bella, colta, calda, sensuale, femminile, ma anche molto sportiva e decisa. La seconda amante non la conosco ancora bene e comunque cerco di non attaccarmici come con la prima. Anche perchè non credo proprio sia possibile: è più giovane, bella pure lei, ma è una donna molto più semplice, più normale insomma. E' una ragazza di 40 anni sposata da 20 che non fa altro che litigare con il marito ogni giorno. Ed il marito è un classico italiano sfegatato di calcio, che non si muove la domenica dalla sedia per star lì ad ascoltare le partite di calcio. Fa bene sua moglie a venire a sfogarsi con me.


Parlare così dei mariti delle donne che ti scopi non ti rende tanto diverso dal classico italiano sfegatato di calcio che non si muove la domenica. Anzi.


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2011)

Ma scusa Massimo, c'è un punto che mi sfugge. Da quello che scrivi sei contento così. Come un topo nel formaggio, ecc. ecc. 
E quindi non ho capito dov'è il problema :blank::sonar:. Cosa ti turba, gladiatore?

ari


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche tu dall'astio che covi devi farlo solo alle calende greche


Ma astio de che?
Astio per chi? Per te? Ti sbagli di grosso.
E preferisco non trombare per anni piuttosto che ridurmi a chattare per trovare qualcuno che lo faccia con me....


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei talmente involuto che non riesci neanche a capire le metafore. il livello di testosterone ha riportato le tue capacità cerebrali al livello dell'Homo Erectus. (nda: si intende Homo erectus l'ominide che assunse per la prima volta la posizione eretta. Il termine non si riferisce certamente alla virilità della specie)
> 
> Buscopann


E' che io cerco sempre di parlare chiaro, diretto. Non faccio mai allusioni. E credo sempre che tutti siano semplice nel loro parlare. Se poi secondo te ho le capacità cerebrali ridotte dagli ormoni...beh...cercati qualcuno di più evoluto und erudito di me con il quale interagire.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
> SI ma caspisci bene che triste è il destino di Meridio!
> Lui non ha una moglia suora fuori e troia in leto! Magari...
> Lui è esacerbato dal dualismo...ha la moglie tutta suora*...e quindi ha capito che le donne fan le troie fintanto che non le sposi...se le sposi...poi fanno le ciabattose pigiamose...
> ...


Conte ti prego risparmiaci........


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a no??? :saggio: ........ non l'avrei mai detto....ho imparato una cosa nuova :leggi:


Anch'io.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Anch'io.


Si ma non arrabbiarti però! è normale che non tutti siano d'accordo col tuo modo di "vivere" in questo momento....me compresa!
vedi massimo per quanto mi riguarda tu puoi avere anche 10 amanti....non è il numero che fa la differenza! 
è però normale pensare (al di la del fatto che si possa ritenere giusto o sbagliato un certo comportamento) a chi sta a casa ad aspettarci ignaro/a di quello che fa il proprio compagno/a.... tutto li


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

Ho capito Simy e sul punto "di chi sta a casa" non posso far altro che darti ragione...come spesso meriti. Non è che mi arrabbio, è che quando qualcuno "ci va giù pesante" cerco di difendermi. Sai...è pieno di gente brava a darti le dritte in rete...salvo che poi quando li conosci dal vivo ti cascano le braccia.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte ti prego risparmiaci........


No invece. Il conte parla bene secondo me per cui ben intervenga.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beato te che hai addirittura il tempo da dedicare a tre donne.Io mi incazzo a bestia perche' tra gli impegni quotidiani,lavoro,la casa da gestire,le mie passioni,animaletti vari ecc ecc non trovo neppure il tempo per godermi la Donna che amo come vorrei :-(
> 
> 
> p.s non mi fa invidia la tua vita ma il tuo temo si.
> ...



Sono perplessa anche io....
Il tempo lo si trova se è una cosa che desideri veramente 
Mi sembra che cosi "la donna che nn riesci ad amare come vorresti " è l'ultima in graduatoria...


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ho capito Simy e sul punto "di chi sta a casa" non posso far altro che darti ragione...come spesso meriti. Non è che mi arrabbio, è che quando qualcuno "ci va giù pesante" cerco di difendermi. Sai...è pieno di gente brava a darti le dritte in rete...salvo che poi quando li conosci dal vivo ti cascano le braccia.


Se scrivi su un forum, nel bene e nel male, devi accettare critiche e lodi....  ....usa la diplomazia


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Invece fa bene a scopare con me e a star zitta. E che lui si guardi pure le sue partite di calcio mentre lei pensa a riscoprire i piaceri del sesso.



Bhe'...
tutti hanno il diritto di guardare le palle che piu lgi piaccino no...
hahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No invece. Il conte parla bene secondo me per cui ben intervenga.


Ovviamente il Conte può parlare quando vuole figurati...
Ma sfatiamo questo luogo comune che le mogli fanno le suore e le amanti le zoccole.
Certo che se vi aspettate che dopo una giornata di lavoro una donna torni a casa, accudisca i bambini, lavi i piatti,stiri montagne di panni il tutto su un tacco 12, autoreggenti e unghie laccate di rosso, forse forse pretendete un po' troppo.
Anche perchè non è che voi girate per casa costantentemente profumati, impeccabili, ecc ecc
E' ovvio che per un'amante sia molto più semplice (e ti parlo da amante) mettersi giù in un certo modo per un incontro con voi ma non potete neanche pensare che la stessa donna sia costantemente così' in ogni momento della giornata.
Non sto dicendo che una moglie è autorizzata a essere sciatta e poco curata ma non posso pensare che mio marito non mi trovi attraente solo perchè non indosso delle autoreggenti.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente il Conte può parlare quando vuole figurati...
> Ma sfatiamo questo luogo comune che le mogli fanno le suore e le amanti le zoccole.
> Certo che se vi aspettate che dopo una giornata di lavoro una donna torni a casa, accudisca i bambini, lavi i piatti,stiri montagne di panni il tutto su un tacco 12, autoreggenti e unghie laccate di rosso, forse forse pretendete un po' troppo.
> Anche perchè non è che voi girate per casa costantentemente profumati, impeccabili, ecc ecc
> ...


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte ti prego risparmiaci........


No Farfalla...
QUesto è il vissuto di Meridio...
FInchè lui tromba in giro come va fatto...la moglie in ginocchio a casa...recita il rosario e prega per la redenzione della sua anima...
Lui deve continuare a peccare...perchè lei possa pregare...
Ci sono mogli eh...che non fanno più niente...eh?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Farfalla...
> QUesto è il vissuto di Meridio...
> FInchè lui tromba in giro come va fatto...la moglie in ginocchio a casa...recita il rosario e prega per la redenzione della sua anima...
> Lui deve continuare a peccare...perchè lei possa pregare...
> Ci sono mogli eh...che non fanno più niente...eh?


Non hai scritto che la moglie di Meridio sta in ginocchio a pregare
Hai scritto che le mogli sono tutte pigiamose...è un filino diverso.
Dopodichè MEridio potrebbe essere chiaro con sua moglie.....Ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente il Conte può parlare quando vuole figurati...
> Ma sfatiamo questo luogo comune che le mogli fanno le suore e le amanti le zoccole.
> Certo che se vi aspettate che dopo una giornata di lavoro una donna torni a casa, accudisca i bambini, lavi i piatti,stiri montagne di panni il tutto su un tacco 12, autoreggenti e unghie laccate di rosso, forse forse pretendete un po' troppo.
> Anche perchè non è che voi girate per casa costantentemente profumati, impeccabili, ecc ecc
> ...


Ma cosa dici su eh?
Mica tutti hanno le fortune di Meridio eh?
Cosa credi?

Lo so come siete messe XD...

Ed ecco che corro dalla mia amante...
Le lavo i piatti, passo l'aspirapovere...le lavo i pavimenti...
E poi mi metto lì...buono buono...arf...arf...arf...vero che me la molli? vero che me la dai?

E lei risponde...ah desso non me la sento...facciamo più avanti...comunque grazie che mi hai fatto le pulizie...qui pincy...un bacino...sei un tesoro di uomo...e fa un sospiro...

DONNA...
Se leggi la storia di Meridio...vedi che lui ha sposato...una che doveva farsi monaca...
Ha sposato una che ha sbagliato vocazion...

Se lui dice a sua moglie...dai andiamo in un locale a spassarsi...lei risponde...
EHm...ma non è meglio che andiamo là...c'è la veggente di Medjugorie che racconta la sua esperienza...

I piaceri della carne non sono per tutti!
C'è chi appunto privilegia...lo spirito!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai scritto che la moglie di Meridio sta in ginocchio a pregare
> Hai scritto che le mogli sono tutte pigiamose...è un filino diverso.
> Dopodichè MEridio potrebbe essere chiaro con sua moglie.....Ma questo è un altro discorso


Rileggi...io ho interpretato il pensiero di Meridio!
Lui non ha smentito.
Donna...lui in sostanza dice a sè stesso..se prendo una di queste amanti e me la porto a casa...poi anche lei farà come mia moglie...
Lui queste cose se le sente dentro!

Quanto ci scommetti che dà ragione a me e non a te? Eh?


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Se scrivi su un forum, nel bene e nel male, devi accettare critiche e lodi....  ....usa la diplomazia


 Il punto è che non so quanto senso abbia per noi commentare, visto che lui è contento così quindi non ha bisogno né di incoraggiamenti, né di critiche... le sue scelte le ha fatte


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici su eh?
> Mica tutti hanno le fortune di Meridio eh?
> Cosa credi?
> 
> ...


Mai chiesto al mio amante di aiutarmi a fare i mestieri. Mai pensato di darla o non darla in base a quello che fai o non fai per me. Questo vale sia per l'amante che per il marito. Mai usata come arma di ricatto. Quindi è una realtà che non conosco.

La domanda è: quando l'ha sposata sapeva che era così? 
Si: e allora di cosa si lamenta
No: e allora perchè non capisce le motivazioni invece di "non risolvere" e pensare che due amanti siano la soluzione?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente il Conte può parlare quando vuole figurati...
> Ma sfatiamo questo luogo comune che le mogli fanno le suore e le amanti le zoccole.
> Certo che se vi aspettate che dopo una giornata di lavoro una donna torni a casa, accudisca i bambini, lavi i piatti,stiri montagne di panni il tutto su un tacco 12, autoreggenti e unghie laccate di rosso, forse forse pretendete un po' troppo.
> Anche perchè non è che voi girate per casa costantentemente profumati, impeccabili, ecc ecc
> ...


Comunque io nn lo trovo giusto...
Insomma sarebbe piu giusto che in casa per la persona che dici di amare tu, uomo o donna , dovresti essere sempre in ordine o comunque presentabile visto che teoricamente è a quella persona  che dovresti sempre piacere no..
A me nn piacciono le persone che dicono :
Tanto per stare in casa va bene chi mi vede ,nn deve arrivare nessuno..
Ma come nessuno la persona che sta con te nn è nessuno??


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il punto è che non so quanto senso abbia per noi commentare, visto che lui è contento così quindi non ha bisogno né di incoraggiamenti, né di critiche... le sue scelte le ha fatte


secondo me se scrive qui non è contento cosi....forse crede di essere contento cosi...ma io ritengo che Massimo non sia affatto felice e sereno della sua situzione...credo che si trovi in una specie di vortice da cui non riesce ad uscire... magari noi pensiamo che i nostri commenti siano inutili...invece non è cosi!


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque io nn lo trovo giusto...
> Insomma sarebbe piu giusto che in casa per la persona che dici di amare tu, uomo o donna , dovresti essere sempre in ordine o comunque presentabile visto che teoricamente è a quella persona che dovresti sempre piacere no..
> A me nn piacciono le persone che dicono :
> *Tanto per stare in casa va bene chi mi vede ,nn deve arrivare nessuno..
> Ma come nessuno la persona che sta con te nn è nessuno??*


Farfalla non ha detto questo! 
ma sfido chiunque ad essere sempre impeccabile tra le mura di casa! questo non vuol dire essere sciatti/e ma la realtà è che a casa ci si rilassa anche .... o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me se scrive qui non è contento cosi....forse crede di essere contento cosi...ma io ritengo che Massimo non sia affatto felice e sereno della sua situzione...credo che si trovi in una specie di vortice da cui non riesce ad uscire... magari noi pensiamo che i nostri commenti siano inutili...invece non è cosi!


Quoto.
non lo leggo felice e soddisfatto.
ma non mi sembra neppure che cerchi di capire o di pensare se esiste un'altra via di uscita.
per questo mi sono decisa a parlare in modo estremamente duro, sperando di toccare il suo orgoglio di essere umano. Di spingerlo a pensare.

E soprattutto, mi fa una pena infinita sua moglie. Va bene, sarà suora, non vuole fare l'amore, ok, ok, e per come la penso io questo è motivo sufficiente per separarsi, ma non credo che Massimo sia molto presente come marito -impressione mia, ma tra le lunghe passeggiate, i we, le serate etc etc che si fa con l'amante - 
E sua moglie mi fa pensare a un essere estremamente solitario. Che chissà, potrebbe forse avere la possibilità di essere più felice...

Magari le va bene così. Ma mi sembra che Massimo abbia detto che non è questo il caso...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> non lo leggo felice e soddisfatto.
> ma non mi sembra neppure che cerchi di capire o di pensare se esiste un'altra via di uscita.
> per questo mi sono decisa a parlare in modo estremamente duro, sperando di toccare il suo orgoglio di essere umano. Di spingerlo a pensare.
> ...


condivido


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai chiesto al mio amante di aiutarmi a fare i mestieri. Mai pensato di darla o non darla in base a quello che fai o non fai per me. Questo vale sia per l'amante che per il marito. Mai usata come arma di ricatto. Quindi è una realtà che non conosco.
> 
> La domanda è: quando l'ha sposata sapeva che era così?
> Si: e allora di cosa si lamenta
> No: e allora perchè non capisce le motivazioni invece di "non risolvere" e pensare che due amanti siano la soluzione?


Ma dove leggi che Meridio si lamenta di sua moglie?
Lui appunto si è evoluto ad altro...
Se sta ben quando il ciccio è contento eh?
Casomai lui fa l'invidietta a chi fa poco sesso eh?


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> non lo leggo felice e soddisfatto.
> ma non mi sembra neppure che cerchi di capire o di pensare se esiste un'altra via di uscita.
> per questo mi sono decisa a parlare in modo estremamente duro, sperando di toccare il suo orgoglio di essere umano. Di spingerlo a pensare.
> ...


Ma vedi a volte si cerca la via di fuga più "semplice"....forse ora Massimo ha bisogno di questo per capire davvero cosa vuole fare 

La moglia fa tanta tenerezza anche a me....e questo gliel'ho sempre detto chiaro e tondo!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove leggi che Meridio si lamenta di sua moglie?
> Lui appunto si è evoluto ad altro...
> Se sta ben quando il ciccio è contento eh?
> Casomai lui fa l'invidietta a chi fa poco sesso eh?


Conte, posso?

Credimi, il tuo post si leggeva come enunciazione di verità universale che le mogli sono in un modo e le amanti in un altro punto.
Lo so che tu spiegavi come la vedeva Meridio e che dicevi che quello era il problema, la sua mancanza di visione più ampia. Non mi andava di tradurre. Sorry.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me se scrive qui non è contento cosi....forse crede di essere contento cosi...ma io ritengo che Massimo non sia affatto felice e sereno della sua situzione...credo che si trovi in una specie di vortice da cui non riesce ad uscire... magari noi pensiamo che i nostri commenti siano inutili...invece non è cosi!


Non capisci...
Lui è come dire...
Là che combatte in trincea...
E posta qui...
Io lo rassicuro eh?
Dico a lui...
Soldato combatti...

Meridio solo una cosa...
Non dire mai a ciascuna delle tre ho solo che te...
Se poi arrivano a conoscersi tra di loro ti fanno a fettine...

Recita sempre il ruolo del povero disgraziato chiavatore...

E prega il tuo santo!
John Holmes

La conosci no la canzone di Elio e le Storie Tese?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma vedi *a volte si cerca la via di fuga più "semplice"*....forse ora Massimo ha bisogno di questo per capire davvero cosa vuole fare
> 
> La moglia fa tanta tenerezza anche a me....e questo gliel'ho sempre detto chiaro e tondo!


Lo pensavo anche io. La sua storia mi ha, non so perchè, colpito dall'inizio.
Ma all'inizio c'era un uomo confuso per i sentimenti che provava per l'amante. Si diceva innamorato, geloso... l'amante era sposata, sembrava non voler lasciare il marito, lui non sapeva che voleva...

Adesso c'è un uomo godereccio, che secondo me o ha capito benissimo cosa vuole (ovvero tutto) oppure non ha alcuna intenzione di pensare. Non leggo amore neanche per l'amante, descritta benissimo ma senza passione..
Simy, capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma il tempo della confusione e delle scelte semplici c'è già stato, quando questo tempo tende a diventare infinito...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, posso?
> 
> Credimi, il tuo post si leggeva come enunciazione di verità universale che le mogli sono in un modo e le amanti in un altro punto.
> Lo so che tu spiegavi come la vedeva Meridio e che dicevi che quello era il problema, la sua mancanza di visione più ampia. Non mi andava di tradurre. Sorry.


Ma quali verità universali? Eh?
Cosa dici su?
Io ho solo visioni!
La storia di Meridio è così:
Sposa una poco incline alle lussurie...
Sai di quelle...ah vanti sposarse non te la mollo che è peccato...
Poi si sposa...e niente...

Ti rendi conto che Meridio potrebbe chiedere l'annullamento?
Infatti figli non ci sono...

Ciò per far fioi bisogna ciavare eh?
Come dice il mio amico...per abbassare la pressione arteriosa...
Ciavare tre volte al dì in piedi! 

Casomai Meridio poteva dire a sua moglie...
Ohi, tu non me la dai mai...io la voglio...e adesso me la prendo altrove...

Prendo l'arte dove la trovo!
Di necessità si fa virtù.

Poi Meridio si ossessiona per la sua amante.

Poi scopre che è inutile farsi ossessioni che anche altre donne sono inclini a certi piaceri.

Uffi è solo disorientato eh?
Pensava se passava la vita come un coglione convinto che tutte le donne fossero come sua moglie!

Quelli so cazzi eh?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque io nn lo trovo giusto...
> ...




Lo so che nn ha detto questo ...
Leggendo mi vengono pero in mente tante persone che conosco che in casa sono "si rilassano" un po troppo e personalmente a me questo da fastidio....


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali verità universali? Eh?
> Cosa dici su?
> Io ho solo visioni!
> La storia di Meridio è così:
> ...



Non mi ricordo esattamente, ma Meridio, mi pare, non ha cercato di coinvolgere molto sua moglie. La sua storia non ricalca la tua.

Cmq, a questo punto, quoto Busco: dì che è più bello fare l'amore che masturbarti e chiudiamola lì.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io. La sua storia mi ha, non so perchè, colpito dall'inizio.
> Ma all'inizio c'era un uomo confuso per i sentimenti che provava per l'amante. Si diceva innamorato, geloso... l'amante era sposata, sembrava non voler lasciare il marito, lui non sapeva che voleva...
> 
> Adesso c'è un uomo godereccio, che secondo me o ha capito benissimo cosa vuole (ovvero tutto) oppure non ha alcuna intenzione di pensare. Non leggo amore neanche per l'amante, descritta benissimo ma senza passione..
> Simy, capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma il tempo della confusione e delle scelte semplici c'è già stato, quando questo tempo tende a diventare infinito...


No...sbagliato...
Lui diceva solo a noi...sono geloso della mia amante...è giusto? é sbagliato?
Forse però hai ragione...
Meridio è uomo di azione...non ha tempo per pensare!
Lui ora teme di essere entrato nella spirale senza fondo...

Lui si chiede...
Oh My god...ma io piaccio non solo a tizia....ma anche a caia...e chissà cosa capita se lo posto in Sempronia eh?


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io. La sua storia mi ha, non so perchè, colpito dall'inizio.
> Ma all'inizio c'era un uomo confuso per i sentimenti che provava per l'amante. Si diceva innamorato, geloso... l'amante era sposata, sembrava non voler lasciare il marito, lui non sapeva che voleva...
> 
> Adesso c'è un uomo godereccio, che secondo me o ha capito benissimo cosa vuole (ovvero tutto) oppure non ha alcuna intenzione di pensare. Non leggo amore neanche per l'amante, descritta benissimo ma senza passione..
> Simy, capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma il tempo della confusione e delle scelte semplici c'è già stato, quando questo tempo tende a diventare infinito...


Ma vedi secondo me si è infilato in un circolo vizioso; mi spiego meglio..... 

é insoddisfatto della moglie...conosce la prima amante...si getta nella storia crede di essere innamorato e porta avanti questa relazione parallela per X tempo.... 
poi l'amante diventa qualcosa di più e gli parla di "convivenza"....quindi scatta qualcosa in lui che lo frena e mette in discussione tutto quello che credeva provasse per l'amante....
...nel frattempo conosce la "nuova" e il circolo ricomincia....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo esattamente, ma Meridio, mi pare, non ha cercato di coinvolgere molto sua moglie. La sua storia non ricalca la tua.
> 
> Cmq, a questo punto, quoto Busco: dì che è più bello fare l'amore che masturbarti e chiudiamola lì.


Mah saper coinvolgere certe persone sembra come di imboccare un bambino con una roba che non gli piace...
Sarò così velenoso perchè so come si sta a venir rifiutati!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

Io mi chiedo, ma possibile che uomini e donne non si incontrino mai? Ci si sposa sempre con la persona sbagliata? Sulla questione evoluzione non so che dire, quando la terza comincerà a pretendere ne arriverà una quarta e poi una quinta... Sicuro di farcela con tutte queste donne?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo, ma possibile che uomini e donne non si incontrino mai? Ci si sposa sempre con la persona sbagliata? Sulla questione evoluzione non so che dire, quando la terza comincerà a pretendere ne arriverà una quarta e poi una quinta... Sicuro di farcela con tutte queste donne?


Ma no dai noi qui rappresentiamo un campione limitatissimo...no?
Tante persone hanno la fortuna di incontrare la persona giusta per loro al primo colpo no?
Mica vengono a scrivere qui eh?

Ce la farà!
Lothar gli ha spedito una cassa di VOV...
Ce la farà...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque io nn lo trovo giusto...
> Insomma sarebbe piu giusto che in casa per la persona che dici di amare tu, uomo o donna , dovresti essere sempre in ordine o comunque presentabile visto che teoricamente è a quella persona che dovresti sempre piacere no..
> A me nn piacciono le persone che dicono :
> Tanto per stare in casa va bene chi mi vede ,nn deve arrivare nessuno..
> Ma come nessuno la persona che sta con te nn è nessuno??


Guarda che siamo d'accordissimo. Non volevo dire questo...E' certo che non credo si possa essere al 100% sempre 24 ore su 24. 
Credo che dopo una giornata di lavoro, dopo aver fatto mille cose mi sia concesso anche di non essere messa giù da gara ogni tanto.......


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque io nn lo trovo giusto...
> ...


E dillo che parli per me e sai cosa penso....mi risparmi la fatica di scrivere........
Sempre più simili......:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah saper coinvolgere certe persone sembra come di imboccare un bambino con una roba che non gli piace...
> Sarò così velenoso perchè so come si sta a venir rifiutati!


Anche io, e lo sai.
ma so anche come si sta abbandonati e senza una parola.

Io quando penso a sua moglie mi chiedo... desidera dei figli? che pensa di massimo che non la tocca più? Magari non ha il coraggio di affrontare l'argomento? Sa già tutto e pensa "bè almeno ho un tetto sulla testa"?
Ha delle amicizie, qualche amica con cui passare il tempo? O mentre Massimo se ne va pei monti lei è sola a casa con la tv e le faccende?
Quando Massimo torna, la testa e il pene tutti allegri e soddisfatti, lei ha voglia almeno di parlare? e Massimo ci parla?

Insomma, quanto sola è questa donna?

Tu hai fatto le malore perchè tua moglie fosse una donna con le ovaie d'acciaio quale è. Perchè quello che tua moglie fa fossero una SUA decisione, fatta con la testa. E se invece la moglie di Meridio è come una bimba spaventata che non sa come sbrogliarsela da sola?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove leggi che Meridio si lamenta di sua moglie?
> Lui appunto si è evoluto ad altro...
> Se sta ben quando il ciccio è contento eh?
> Casomai lui fa l'invidietta a chi fa poco sesso eh?


Conte ma la finisci di far finta di non capire quando so benissimo che capisci?
E ci mancherebbe anche che si lamenti. Ha quella che lava e stira e nel frattempo ne porta a letto altre due. Comodo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte ma la finisci di far finta di non capire quando so benissimo che capisci?
> E ci mancherebbe anche che si lamenti. Ha quella che lava e stira e nel frattempo ne porta a letto altre due. Comodo eh?


Comodissimo eh!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai noi qui rappresentiamo un campione limitatissimo...no?
> Tante persone hanno la fortuna di incontrare la persona giusta per loro al primo colpo no?
> Mica vengono a scrivere qui eh?
> 
> ...


Bono il VOV, ma esiste ancora?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche io, e lo sai.
> ma so anche come si sta abbandonati e senza una parola.
> 
> Io quando penso a sua moglie mi chiedo... desidera dei figli? che pensa di massimo che non la tocca più? Magari non ha il coraggio di affrontare l'argomento? Sa già tutto e pensa "bè almeno ho un tetto sulla testa"?
> ...


Meridio...rispondi a Nausicaa...
Cosa dici su questi punti?
Per esempio...
Se tua moglie incontra un smandrapato come me...che la contamina...si trasforma in una pornodiva...tu allora lasceresti le tue amanti e staresti con tua moglie?
Come sai sono esperto di imprese eroiche...o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meridio...rispondi a Nausicaa...
> Cosa dici su questi punti?
> Per esempio...
> Se tua moglie incontra un smandrapato come me...che la contamina...si trasforma in una pornodiva...tu allora lasceresti le tue amanti e staresti con tua moglie?
> Come sai sono esperto di imprese ero*t*iche...o no?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte ma la finisci di far finta di non capire quando so benissimo che capisci?
> E ci mancherebbe anche che si lamenti. Ha quella che lava e stira e nel frattempo ne porta a letto altre due. Comodo eh?


A casa mia tutti (siamo in 2!) lavano, stirano, fanno da mangiare, lavano i piatti, puliscono i vetri ecc. Solo che io scopo pure (mi si scusi il doppio senso).


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A casa mia tutti (siamo in 2!) lavano, stirano, fanno da mangiare, lavano i piatti, puliscono i vetri ecc. *Solo che io scopo pure *(mi si scusi il doppio senso).


Con le altre però.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Con le altre però.


Perchè sua moglie lo rifiuta.
Sai ti amo ma non ti desidero no?
Suona bene no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Ora basta!
Che qualcuno mi spieghi come mai di notte le nostre statali...siano zeppe di prostitute e di file di maschi di mezzaetà...che le cercano.

Che qualcuno me lo spieghi!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sua moglie lo rifiuta.
> *Sai ti amo ma non ti desidero no?*
> Suona bene no?


E allora ciao ciao, altro giro altra giostra. Poi io direi "ti voglio bene ma non ti desidero", quando amo desidero, eccome se desidero


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta!
> Che qualcuno mi spieghi come mai di notte le nostre statali...siano zeppe di prostitute e di file di maschi di mezzaetà...che le cercano.
> 
> Che qualcuno me lo spieghi!


Scusa ma il tuo amico Lothar, con la moglie non ci sono problemi no? Allora cosa cerca fuori casa?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A casa mia tutti (siamo in 2!) lavano, stirano, fanno da mangiare, lavano i piatti, puliscono i vetri ecc. Solo che io *scopo pure *(mi si scusi il doppio senso).


fine umorista


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma il tuo amico Lothar, con la moglie non ci sono problemi no? Allora *cosa cerca fuori casa*?


sentirsi ancora un conquistadores....solo che sbaglia metodo...in chat siamo tutti conquistadores


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma il tuo amico Lothar, con la moglie non ci sono problemi no? Allora cosa cerca fuori casa?


e'vero.venerdi' e domenica notte ci siamo molto divertiti..cerco di mantenermi''giovane'' facendo cazzate.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sentirsi ancora un conquistadores....solo che sbaglia metodo...in chat siamo tutti conquistadores


Ma è davvero questo l'unico propellente per l'autostima maschile nel 2011, e se non l'unico, uno dei principali ??


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A casa mia tutti (siamo in 2!) lavano, stirano, fanno da mangiare, lavano i piatti, puliscono i vetri ecc. Solo che io scopo pure (mi si scusi il doppio senso).


Non con tua moglie però.....


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è davvero questo l'unico propellente per l'autostima maschile nel 2011, e se non l'unico, uno dei principali ??


è un pò triste...ma pare sia cosi! 
sembra che l'autostima sia inversamente proporzionale al numero di donne che riesci a trombarti


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sentirsi ancora un conquistadores....solo che sbaglia metodo...in chat siamo tutti conquistadores


Grandissima:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è davvero questo l'unico propellente per l'autostima maschile nel 2011, e se non l'unico, uno dei principali ??


Purtroppo per alcuni uomini si, fortunatamente solo per alcuni però.................


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non vorrei essere frainteso però, anche io quando riesco a portarmi una a letto subisco balzi di autostima non indifferenti, e il mattino dopo mi sembra tutto più bello e se ci provassi mi uscirebbe un bel Roaaaaaaar degno del miglior Simba il Re della Foresta. Però allo stesso modo, il Roaaaaar mi esce comunque bello forte di fronte ai tanti Dos de Picos che colleziono; e comunque nei periodo di magra, Federica non delude mai


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere frainteso però, anche io quando riesco a portarmi una a letto subisco balzi di autostima non indifferenti, e il mattino dopo mi sembra tutto più bello e se ci provassi mi uscirebbe un bel Roaaaaaaar degno del miglior Simba il Re della Foresta. Però allo stesso modo, il Roaaaaar mi esce comunque bello forte di fronte ai tanti Dos de Picos che colleziono; e comunque nei periodo di magra,* Federica non delude ma*i


andava precisato:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> andava precisato:mrgreen:


L'Amo


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'Amo


ne hai facoltà:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*Finalmente!!!*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere frainteso però, anche io quando riesco a portarmi una a letto subisco balzi di autostima non indifferenti, e il mattino dopo mi sembra tutto più bello e se ci provassi mi uscirebbe un bel Roaaaaaaar degno del miglior Simba il Re della Foresta. Però allo stesso modo, il Roaaaaar mi esce comunque bello forte di fronte ai tanti Dos de Picos che colleziono; e comunque nei periodo di magra, Federica non delude mai




Che allegria leggerti  metti carica !!!

Qui se parla sempre de fica ,scopate e via via.
Ma se ci piace anche a noi ma qui sembra che si portino una catena pesante al piede altro che divertirsi rilassarsi e godersi la vita,questi hanno un chiodo fisso.



blu


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere frainteso però, anche io quando riesco a portarmi una a letto subisco balzi di autostima non indifferenti, e il mattino dopo mi sembra tutto più bello e se ci provassi mi uscirebbe un bel Roaaaaaaar degno del miglior Simba il Re della Foresta. Però allo stesso modo, il Roaaaaar mi esce comunque bello forte di fronte ai tanti Dos de Picos che colleziono; e comunque nei periodo di magra, Federica non delude mai


Ed ecco la dimostrazione che esistono anche altri *UOMINI*...............


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ed ecco la dimostrazione che esistono anche altri *UOMINI*...............


oh yes 

:sorriso:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oh yes
> 
> :sorriso:


Avrà fatto un balzo anche in questo caso la sua autostima?


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è davvero questo l'unico propellente per l'autostima maschile nel 2011, e se non l'unico, uno dei principali ??


Il maschio del Leone rappresenta tutto quello che buona parte dei maschi vorrebbero fare nella vita: un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera, alzarsi tutti i giorni a mangiare quando la cena è pronta (le femmine che cacciano la preda) e trombarsi tutte quelle che vogliono.
L'unica differenza è che gli uomini sono in realtà dei conigli travestiti da leone. Perché il leone per mantenere questo status deve lottare (spesso in modo altamente cruento) con gli altri maschi. Il trombatore uomo invece spesso è un codardo e se la dà a gambe quando si sente minacciato. 
Il leone non è fiero delle trombate, ma della forza e della capacità di sconfiggere altri maschi. Al trombador (che invece è fondamentalmente un coniglio) manca la capacità di misurarsi col proprio sesso perché lo teme e allora l'autostima si alimenta confrontandosi solo con l'altro sesso in termini di conquiste. In poche parole...è come quei leoni che, per paura di misurarsi col maschio dominante, si accoppiano di nascosto con le prime femmine disponibili che trovano. Questa diviene per loro l'unica fonte di autostima

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrà fatto un balzo anche in questo caso la sua autostima?


Penso di si  ma il Tuba lo sa che gli vogliamo bene! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Penso di si  ma il Tuba lo sa che gli vogliamo bene! :up:


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:





Simy ha detto:


> Penso di si  ma il Tuba lo sa che gli vogliamo bene! :up:





[video=youtube;SoVrMiAoRLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoVrMiAoRLI[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*Sempre d'accordo*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Il maschio del Leone rappresenta tutto quello che buona parte dei maschi vorrebbero fare nella vita: un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera, alzarsi tutti i giorni a mangiare quando la cena è pronta (le femmine che cacciano la preda) e trombarsi tutte quelle che vogliono.
> L'unica differenza è che gli uomini sono in realtà dei conigli travestiti da leone. Perché il leone per mantenere questo status deve lottare (spesso in modo altamente cruento) con gli altri maschi. Il trombatore uomo invece spesso è un codardo e se la dà a gambe quando si sente minacciato.
> Il leone non è fiero delle trombate, ma della forza e della capacità di sconfiggere altri maschi. Al trombador (che invece è fondamentalmente un coniglio) manca la capacità di misurarsi col proprio sesso perché lo teme e allora l'autostima si alimenta confrontandosi solo con l'altro sesso in termini di conquiste. In poche parole...è come quei leoni che, per paura di misurarsi col maschio dominante, si accoppiano di nascosto con le prime femmine disponibili che trovano. Questa diviene per loro l'unica fonte di autostima
> 
> Buscopann



Anche con la tua firma,grandissimo !!!

Mi stavo quasi convincendo di essere malato io ,grazie ragazzi !!!


ciao blu che si sente leggero stasera


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;SoVrMiAoRLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoVrMiAoRLI[/video]




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il maschio del Leone rappresenta tutto quello che buona parte dei maschi vorrebbero fare nella vita: un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera, alzarsi tutti i giorni a mangiare quando la cena è pronta (le femmine che cacciano la preda) e trombarsi tutte quelle che vogliono.
> L'unica differenza è che gli uomini sono in realtà dei conigli travestiti da leone. Perché il leone per mantenere questo status deve lottare (spesso in modo altamente cruento) con gli altri maschi. Il trombatore uomo invece spesso è un codardo e se la dà a gambe quando si sente minacciato.
> Il leone non è fiero delle trombate, ma della forza e della capacità di sconfiggere altri maschi. Al trombador (che invece è fondamentalmente un coniglio) manca la capacità di misurarsi col proprio sesso perché lo teme e allora l'autostima si alimenta confrontandosi solo con l'altro sesso in termini di conquiste. In poche parole...è come quei leoni che, per paura di misurarsi col maschio dominante, si accoppiano di nascosto con le prime femmine disponibili che trovano. Questa diviene per loro l'unica fonte di autostima
> 
> Buscopann


brava volpe.quella della favola di Fedro.....hai ottenuto un risultato...maestre  felici


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava volpe.quella della favola di Fedro.....hai ottenuto un risultato...maestre felici




non ho capito....


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava volpe.quella della favola di Fedro.....hai ottenuto un risultato...maestre  felici


Suvvia, se tu dici "volpe" io dico "coda di paglia" 
In fondo che ne sai che Busco non debba allontanare le giovani donne col bastone?

per favore dai, prendila bene  

Ma si stava riferendo a te in particolare? Credevo si riferisse a Massimo...


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava volpe.quella della favola di Fedro.....hai ottenuto un risultato...maestre felici


Hai usato il telegrafo per scrivere?

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito....


La volpe voleva dell'uva, ma non riuscendo a raggiungerla si allontanò sdegnosa esclamando "tanto è acerba!"
lothar dice che Busco è invidioso perchè non può avere quello che ha lui (Lothar).


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La volpe voleva dell'uva, ma non riuscendo a raggiungerla si allontanò sdegnosa esclamando "tanto è acerba!"
> lothar dice che Busco è invidioso perchè non può avere quello che ha lui (Lothar).


grazie..... :carneval:
oggi ho bisogno dell'interprete! :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito....


Ti spiego..siccome io trombo solo con la mia compagna. Lui pensa che io sia invidioso

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti spiego..siccome io trombo solo con la mia compagna. Lui pensa che io sia invidioso
> 
> Buscopann


Io l'ho spiegato meglio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho spiegato meglio! :mrgreen:


Maestrina :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maestrina :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma di quelle tipo casa nella prateria, con la crocchia, tutte timidine e dolci, e gli stivaletti coi bottoncini, o di quelle con gli stiletti neri il frustino e il rossetto scarlatto? :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maestrina :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Però, dai, potrebbe essere il titolo di un nuovo 3d immaginifico...La volpe e il leone.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma di quelle tipo casa nella prateria, con la crocchia, tutte timidine e dolci, e gli stivaletti coi bottoncini, o di quelle con gli stiletti neri il frustino e il rossetto scarlatto? :mrgreen:


Mary POPPEins va bene?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Però, dai, potrebbe essere il titolo di un nuovo 3d immaginifico...La volpe e il leone.


scommetto 10 € che senza femmine muore di fame prima il leone 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti spiego..siccome io trombo solo con la mia compagna. Lui pensa che io sia invidioso
> 
> Buscopann


mi piace di più come me l'ha spiegato Nau  :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> scommetto 10 € che senza femmine muore di fame prima il leone
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi piace di più come me l'ha spiegato Nau  :mrgreen:


Torno a fare il bidello :scopa:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Però, dai, potrebbe essere il titolo di un nuovo 3d immaginifico...La volpe e il leone.


Un giovane coniglietto stava per laurearsi, e saltellava felice per un prato... una volpe, approfittando della sua distrazione, con poche mosse fulminee lo inchioda a terra, e sta per divorarlo... il coniglietto la supplica: "Ti prego, ti prego, tra pochi giorni mi laureo, non mangiarmi proprio adesso!! Ti prego!! Vieni nella mia tana, ti farò leggere la mia tesi, se ti convinco mi lascerai andare, se non ti convinco mi mangerai!" La volpe chiede, curiosa, quale sia il titolo della tesi del coniglio, e quello, tutto tremante "La superiorità del coniglio su lupi e volpi".
La volpe sogghigna e segue il coniglietto fino alla sua tana. Il coniglietto e la volpe entrano nella tana... e la volpe non esce più.

Pochi giorni dopo, il coniglietto di nuovo sta saltellando tutto felice nel prato, visto che il giorno dopo si laurea. Di nuovo, la sua distrazione fa sì che un affamato lupo lo catturi senza problemi. E di nuovo si ripete la scena della volpe, e il lupo, ridacchiando e curioso, segue il coniglietto nella sua tana... e non ne esce più...

Finalmente il coniglietto si laurea, e saltella felice nel prato. Incontra un suo amico coniglietto, che gli chiede in che cosa si è laureato. Il primo coniglio risponde tutto felice: "La superiorità del coniglio su lupi e volpi"
Il secondo coniglio appare dubbioso e gli fa "ma non mi sembra che possa funzionare..."
Il primo coniglio gli dice: "vieni con me e ti farò vedere!" e lo conduce alla sua tana.
Dentro la tana il coniglio vede un mucchietto di ossa di volpe, un mucchietto di ossa di lupo, e un grosso leone con alcune copie della tesi in mano.

Morale: quando ti laurei, non è importante il titolo della tesi, ma chi è il tuo relatore.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mary POPPEins va bene?
> 
> Buscopann



*NO!!!*

Dio quanto mi sta antipatica quella saccente arrogante e presuntuosa....


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un giovane coniglietto stava per laurearsi, e saltellava felice per un prato... una volpe, approfittando della sua distrazione, con poche mosse fulminee lo inchioda a terra, e sta per divorarlo... il coniglietto la supplica: "Ti prego, ti prego, tra pochi giorni mi laureo, non mangiarmi proprio adesso!! Ti prego!! Vieni nella mia tana, ti farò leggere la mia tesi, se ti convinco mi lascerai andare, se non ti convinco mi mangerai!" La volpe chiede, curiosa, quale sia il titolo della tesi del coniglio, e quello, tutto tremante "La superiorità del coniglio su lupi e volpi".
> La volpe sogghigna e segue il coniglietto fino alla sua tana. Il coniglietto e la volpe entrano nella tana... e la volpe non esce più.
> 
> Pochi giorni dopo, il coniglietto di nuovo sta saltellando tutto felice nel prato, visto che il giorno dopo si laurea. Di nuovo, la sua distrazione fa sì che un affamato lupo lo catturi senza problemi. E di nuovo si ripete la scena della volpe, e il lupo, ridacchiando e curioso, segue il coniglietto nella sua tana... e non ne esce più...
> ...


Ahahahahahah...Bellissimaaaaaaaa :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un giovane coniglietto stava per laurearsi, e saltellava felice per un prato... una volpe, approfittando della sua distrazione, con poche mosse fulminee lo inchioda a terra, e sta per divorarlo... il coniglietto la supplica: "Ti prego, ti prego, tra pochi giorni mi laureo, non mangiarmi proprio adesso!! Ti prego!! Vieni nella mia tana, ti farò leggere la mia tesi, se ti convinco mi lascerai andare, se non ti convinco mi mangerai!" La volpe chiede, curiosa, quale sia il titolo della tesi del coniglio, e quello, tutto tremante "La superiorità del coniglio su lupi e volpi".
> La volpe sogghigna e segue il coniglietto fino alla sua tana. Il coniglietto e la volpe entrano nella tana... e la volpe non esce più.
> 
> Pochi giorni dopo, il coniglietto di nuovo sta saltellando tutto felice nel prato, visto che il giorno dopo si laurea. Di nuovo, la sua distrazione fa sì che un affamato lupo lo catturi senza problemi. E di nuovo si ripete la scena della volpe, e il lupo, ridacchiando e curioso, segue il coniglietto nella sua tana... e non ne esce più...
> ...


GRANDEEEEEEEEEE! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> scommetto 10 € che senza femmine muore di fame prima il leone
> 
> Buscopann


Una volta un leone che era rimasto senza femmine si aggirava per la foresta, con un quaderno e una matita.

Incontra un antilope e le chiede

Tu chi sei ? - Un antilope - Va bene, siccome io sono il re della foresta oggi te segno e domani me te magno

e se l'annota su quaderno. 
Poi incontra un daino e gli chiede

Tu chi sei ? - Un daino - Va bene, siccome io sono il re della foresta, oggi te segno e dopodomani me te magno

e si annota anche il daino sul quaderno.....

Incontra una zebra e le chiede

Tu chi sei ? - Una zebra - Va bene, siccome io sono il re della foresta, oggi te segno e fra tre giorni me te magno

e si annota pure la zebra sul quaderno.

Poi incontra un gorilla, e gli chiede

Tu chi sei ? - Un gorilla - Va bene, siccome io sono il re della foresta, oggi te segno e poi fra quattro giorni me te magno - E io, siccome sò il gorilla, me te inculo  - E io te scancello.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta un leone che era rimasto senza femmine si aggirava per la foresta, con un quaderno e una matita.
> 
> Incontra un antilope e le chiede
> 
> ...




Data la mancanza di femmine, magari così scopre la soluzione :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Data la mancanza di femmine, magari così scopre la soluzione :mrgreen:


Vuol dire che la vita è diventata difficile pure pè i leoni oggigiorno


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Un leone si aggira per il bosco e a un certo punto vede una volpe accovacciata su un ramo di un albero. 
Immediatamente le chiede come sia arrivata lassù. La volpe risponde "con una spinta". A quel punto il leone le chiede :" ma che fai alla fine lassù?!". E la volpe :" un bel niente". I leone allora le domanda :" posso stare anche io qui giù a non afre assolutamente nulla insieme a te?". La volpe non ebbe nulla in contrario.
Dopo qualche minuto passa un cacciatore e "BAM". un colpo secco che fa fuori il leone.

Morale:
Per arrivare su piani molto alti spesso serve una spinta..ma soprattutto..Per permettersi di non fare un cazzo nella vita bisogna esserci su questi piani alti.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La volpe voleva dell'uva, ma non riuscendo a raggiungerla si allontanò sdegnosa esclamando "tanto è acerba!"
> lothar dice che Busco è invidioso perchè non può avere quello che ha lui (Lothar).


infatti...tutto questo beatificare i non traditori mi suona falso,poi magari voi siete le mosche bianche....come dice Conte,spiegatemi allora quella marea di mai goduti che intasa la strada alla ricerca del sesso a pagamento.tutti cosi bravi siete?
Moglie e basta...ma per piacere
Noi almeno abbiamo le palle,non spendiamo,conquistiamo,che e'tutt'altra storia,,,ciao Nausicaa...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Noi almeno abbiamo le palle,non spendiamo,conquistiamo,che e'tutt'altra storia,,,ciao Nausicaa...


Se fossi una donna, a sentirti ruggire in cotal guisa, a quest'ora sarei tutta appicicaticcia nella parti basse


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se fossi una donna, a sentirti ruggire in cotal guisa, a quest'ora sarei tutta appicicaticcia nella parti basse


a Tuba nun me rompere er c......che nun e'giornata..tipo i lupacchiotti spellati ieri a Fi


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a Tuba nun me rompere er c......che nun e'giornata..tipo i lupacchiotti spellati ieri a Fi


Mio buon Lothar, vedo che anche tu ultimamente fai colazione con gli stessi biscotti usati da diversi individui che mi circondano. La dovete finire di intingere i Permaloselli nel latte la mattina. 

Il tuo post sul predicare bene e razzolare male, parlando in generale, con me non sfonda una porta aperta, ne sfonda una apertissima, mi trovava d'accordissimo, ma come al solito la Jihad da te intrapresa contro maestrine, non scopanti e diversamente scopanti ha di nuovo obnubilato la tua visione delle cose. Cosa c'insegna questo ? Che le Jihad non servono a una ceppa.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mio buon Lothar, vedo che anche tu ultimamente fai colazione con gli stessi biscotti usati da diversi individui che mi circondano. La dovete finire di intingere i Permaloselli nel latte la mattina.
> 
> Il tuo post sul predicare bene e razzolare male, parlando in generale, con me non sfonda una porta aperta, ne sfonda una apertissima, mi trovava d'accordissimo, ma come al solito la Jihad da te intrapresa contro maestrine, non scopanti e diversamente scopanti ha di nuovo obnubilato la tua visione delle cose. Cosa c'insegna questo ? Che le Jihad non servono a una ceppa.


vero saggio Tuba,hai troppo ragione,in fondo che mi frega......le suorine applaudano pure,i frati parlino pure....ma non e'piu' tradimento.net ma radiogoretti.net....in effetti si  perde anche tempo inutilmente.. ma sai per me  era una distrazione dai mille casini che gestisco...grazie Tuba buona serata


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un leone si aggira per il bosco e a un certo punto vede una volpe accovacciata su un ramo di un albero.
> Immediatamente le chiede come sia arrivata lassù. La volpe risponde "con una spinta". A quel punto il leone le chiede :" ma che fai alla fine lassù?!". E la volpe :" un bel niente". I leone allora le domanda :" posso stare anche io qui giù a non afre assolutamente nulla insieme a te?". La volpe non ebbe nulla in contrario.
> Dopo qualche minuto passa un cacciatore e "BAM". un colpo secco che fa fuori il leone.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti...tutto questo beatificare i non traditori mi suona falso,poi magari voi siete le mosche bianche....come dice Conte,spiegatemi allora quella marea di mai goduti che intasa la strada alla ricerca del sesso a pagamento.tutti cosi bravi siete?
> Moglie e basta...ma per piacere
> Noi almeno abbiamo le palle,non spendiamo,conquistiamo,che e'tutt'altra storia,,,ciao Nausicaa...


Purtroppo è proprio questo il problema. Le palle sono come la patente. Bisognerebbe prima fare un esame per vedere se si è idonei a portarle in giro.
Te l'abbiamo detto e stradetto. Non è fastidioso il tuo essere traditore, ma il tuo modo di porti e di ragionare. Io un po' mi vergogno che esistano ancora maschi che ragionano come te. Che nel 2011 misurano le attenzioni per la moglie nel numero di colpi di uccello alla settimana o nel fatto che sono disponibili come cagnolini ad accompagnarla in centro per fare shopping.Che nel 2011 pensano che se uno non ha un'amante significa che è un incapace con le donne. Guarda..detto tra noi caro Lothar...nonostante io non sia certamente un Brad Pittbull o un Johnny Depp, nei miei quasi 40 anni ho maturato una consapevolezza: se volessi farmi una trombata, senza essere troppo schizzinoso non ci metterei più di una o due settimane..E non lo dico per vantarmi. Qualsiasi uomo, a meno che non sia un povero deficiente, non avrebbe problemi a soddisfare le proprie voglie in questo modo.
Quello che tu non riesci proprio a capire è che LA FEDELTA' E' UNA SCELTA. Io ho incontrato tante ragazze che mi hanno affascinato anche quando ero in coppia. Con qualcuna si è anche creato un bellissimo feeling. Ma a differenza tua e di altri, io non ho intenzione di andare oltre e spesso sto alla larga da tutte quelle situazioni che potrebbero indurmi in forte tentazione. Non perché non ho le palle..Ma perché questa è la mia scelta. Io scelgo di essere fedele, perché amo talmente tanto la persona con cui sto che per come sono fatto probabilmente non riuscirei a sopportare l'inganno. Io scelgo e la mia scelta non mi pesa assolutamente.
Questo non vuole assolutamente dire che la mia scelta sarà sempre e comunque la fedeltà. chissà cosa potrà accadermi anche solo tra 5 anni e come potrà cambiare il mio rapporto. Ma anche se dovesse succedere, ti assicuro che continuerò ugualmente a rabbrividire davanti ai tuoi post, infarciti di una grande aridità sentimentale e di becero maschilismo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti...tutto questo beatificare i non traditori mi suona falso,poi magari voi siete le mosche bianche....come dice Conte,spiegatemi allora quella marea di mai goduti che intasa la strada alla ricerca del sesso a pagamento.tutti cosi bravi siete?
> Moglie e basta...ma per piacere
> Noi almeno abbiamo le palle,non spendiamo,conquistiamo,che e'tutt'altra storia,,,ciao Nausicaa...


Ma tu sei davvero convinto che CHIUNQUE tradisca?
Anche dicendo che sì, la maggioranza delle persone tradisce, non ti sembra semplicemente ovvio dire che chi non tradisce per scelta ha il merito di non mettere in pericolo di sofferenza e di rottura il proprio rapporto?

Cosa c'è da spiegare sui consumatori di sesso a pagamento? Vogliono fare sesso, e o vogliono farlo proprio con una prostituta, o non hanno altro di meglio.
Cosa c'è da spiegare? 
Poi ci sono quelli che tradiscono per puro divertimento, come te.
Quelli che no, non pensavano di farlo e poi gli arriva davanti la presunta anima gemella.
E quelli che non hanno mai tradito e presumibilmente non tradiranno mai.
Perchè no? 

A quel che ho capito tu sei una persona che tiene molto alla forma fisica... hai presente quando qualcuno invece non in forma dice "ah ma tanto nessuno riesce mai a fare una dieta?" Sembri così... se tu hai scelto di tradire, e ne sei contento, perchè mai rifiutare l'evidenza che c'è chi invece non lo fa, così come c'è chi tiene alla forma fisica e anche in là con gli anni mantiene il fisico di un uomo più giovane?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se fossi una donna, a sentirti ruggire in cotal guisa, a quest'ora sarei tutta appicicaticcia nella parti basse


ho pudore a dirlo




ma non vorrei fosse il problemino dichiarato da stermi:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo è proprio questo il problema. Le palle sono come la patente. Bisognerebbe prima fare un esame per vedere se si è idonei a portarle in giro.
> Te l'abbiamo detto e stradetto. Non è fastidioso il tuo essere traditore, ma il tuo modo di porti e di ragionare. Io un po' mi vergogno che esistano ancora maschi che ragionano come te. Che nel 2011 misurano le attenzioni per la moglie nel numero di colpi di uccello alla settimana o nel fatto che sono disponibili come cagnolini ad accompagnarla in centro per fare shopping.Che nel 2011 pensano che se uno non ha un'amante significa che è un incapace con le donne. Guarda..detto tra noi caro Lothar...nonostante io non sia certamente un Brad Pittbull o un Johnny Depp, nei miei quasi 40 anni ho maturato una consapevolezza: se volessi farmi una trombata, senza essere troppo schizzinoso non ci metterei più di una o due settimane..E non lo dico per vantarmi. Qualsiasi uomo, a meno che non sia un povero deficiente, non avrebbe problemi a soddisfare le proprie voglie in questo modo.
> Quello che tu non riesci proprio a capire è che LA FEDELTA' E' UNA SCELTA. Io ho incontrato tante ragazze che mi hanno affascinato anche quando ero in coppia. Con qualcuna si è anche creato un bellissimo feeling. Ma a differenza tua e di altri, io non ho intenzione di andare oltre e spesso sto alla larga da tutte quelle situazioni che potrebbero indurmi in forte tentazione. Non perché non ho le palle..Ma perché questa è la mia scelta. Io scelgo di essere fedele, perché amo talmente tanto la persona con cui sto che per come sono fatto probabilmente non riuscirei a sopportare l'inganno. Io scelgo e la mia scelta non mi pesa assolutamente.
> Questo non vuole assolutamente dire che la mia scelta sarà sempre e comunque la fedeltà. chissà cosa potrà accadermi anche solo tra 5 anni e come potrà cambiare il mio rapporto. Ma anche se dovesse succedere, ti assicuro che continuerò ugualmente a rabbrividire davanti ai tuoi post, infarciti di una grande aridità sentimentale e di becero maschilismo.
> ...


quoto e approvo


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu sei davvero convinto che CHIUNQUE tradisca?
> Anche dicendo che sì, la maggioranza delle persone tradisce, non ti sembra semplicemente ovvio dire che chi non tradisce per scelta ha il merito di non mettere in pericolo di sofferenza e di rottura il proprio rapporto?
> 
> Cosa c'è da spiegare sui consumatori di sesso a pagamento? Vogliono fare sesso, e o vogliono farlo proprio con una prostituta, o non hanno altro di meglio.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava volpe.quella della favola di Fedro.....hai ottenuto un risultato...maestre  felici



AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHHAH...
Grande Amicomio...Batti5...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'vero.venerdi' e domenica notte ci siamo molto divertiti..cerco di mantenermi''giovane'' facendo cazzate.


Ah ho capito, è un nuovo modo di fitness.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo non vuole assolutamente dire che la mia scelta sarà sempre e comunque la fedeltà. chissà cosa potrà accadermi anche solo tra 5 anni e come potrà cambiare il mio rapporto. Ma anche se dovesse succedere, ti assicuro che continuerò ugualmente a rabbrividire davanti ai tuoi post, infarciti di una grande aridità sentimentale e di becero maschilismo.


Eppure a me un certo maschilismo unito ad una buona dose di misoginia piacciono, e piacciono parecchio.
L'immagine del vero uomo predatore, quello che caccia e rutta mentre mastica il femore di una femmina, merita sempre un posto d'onore nella mia cameretta accanto al poster di Sun-Tzu ed a quello di Ippotommaso.
Cioè, basta che non sia un ometto sposato che a casa fa il servo della moglie, uno di quelli che devono rendere conto di tutto, che non possono spendere un quattrino senza che la padrona di casa lo sappia ed approvi, che se tornano a casa in ritardo di 5 minuti stanno zitti a testa bassa a beccarsi le insolenze della signora e che se si azzardano a non soddisfare le voglie di lei per una notte si ritrovano in bocca a tutte le lavandaie e parrucchiere del paese come "tegolino moscio" e derisi per le cornazze più alte del campanile in piazza.
E poi, deve essere uno che va a beccare solo le ragazze serie, che le baldracche sono capaci tutti!
Mica fai i complimenti a uno che ha pisciato dentro a un cesso pubblico in cui tutti l'hanno già fatta senza far la fila?
Cioè, poi con quelle lì deve godere solo lui, o altrimenti che gusto c'è?
Non è mica un gran vanto trovare una che per faci uno schizzetto su una tetta la devi far venire 8 volte, meglio na troia da strada!
Con quelle sì che ti diverti solo tu!
O quando il cacciatore va a impallinare na quaglia prima deve stordirla di sgrillettamenti?
O le offri magari una cena alla cinghialona prima di piantarle il coltellaccio nella giugulare?
Magari a ste zozze gliela pagano davvero la cena, e pagano pure la cameretta del motel! Dilettanti!
Già me li vedo tornare a casa col tacchino comprato alla macelleria all'angolo e dire che è un fagiano che hanno impallinato con tanta fatica!
Ed è la stessa cosa, tornano a casa col portafogli vuoto e pensano di aver mangiato gratis, sti ridicoli!
Se dev'essere na roba di rapina allora l'unica borsa a vuotarsi sta nelle mutande!
E allora siano ste cavalle selvatiche a sborsare il centone che serve per la cena e la bettola ad ore!
E dopo i 2 minuti di saltelli sulla pancia, a secco possibilmente così soffrono anche un po', lo devono ringraziare e chiedergli scusa se non valgono niente e per non averlo fatto godere abbastanza!
Ah, e mentre vanno a casa sulla macchina di lei, che mica vorrà far poggiare un culo sporco sulla sua, sarà meglio che gli allunghi anche un foglio da 50 così poi passa al self service a fare il pieno al suo suv, la prossima volta che lo usa per andare da un'altra zoccola non automunita...

Tutti gli altri non valgono niente, meri buffoni!

Ma di questi qui non ce ne sono...

Solo veri predatori.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure a me un certo maschilismo unito ad una buona dose di misoginia piacciono, e piacciono parecchio.
> L'immagine del vero uomo predatore, quello che caccia e rutta mentre mastica il femore di una femmina, merita sempre un posto d'onore nella mia cameretta accanto al poster di Sun-Tzu ed a quello di Ippotommaso.
> Cioè, basta che non sia un ometto sposato che a casa fa il servo della moglie, uno di quelli che devono rendere conto di tutto, che non possono spendere un quattrino senza che la padrona di casa lo sappia ed approvi, che se tornano a casa in ritardo di 5 minuti stanno zitti a testa bassa a beccarsi le insolenze della signora e che se si azzardano a non soddisfare le voglie di lei per una notte si ritrovano in bocca a tutte le lavandaie e parrucchiere del paese come "tegolino moscio" e derisi per le cornazze più alte del campanile in piazza.
> E poi, deve essere uno che va a beccare solo le ragazze serie, che le baldracche sono capaci tutti!
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:  :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (5 Dicembre 2011)

uhm...
noto che questo 3d sta conoscendo una curiosa e creativa evoluzione


----------



## Massimo meridio (6 Dicembre 2011)

Alè. Per domani è previsto un doppio incontro. Dirò di sì alla numero 1 e di no alla numero 2. Lothar: sbrigati a mandarmi la cassa di Vov!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Alè. Per domani è previsto un doppio incontro. Dirò di sì alla numero 1 e di no alla numero 2. Lothar: sbrigati a mandarmi la cassa di Vov!


:blu:


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Alè. Per domani è previsto un doppio incontro. Dirò di sì alla numero 1 e di no alla numero 2. Lothar: sbrigati a mandarmi la cassa di Vov!


mi pare chiaro che questo gladiatore si vuole divertire, e basta!
ma perchè ti sei sposato??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere frainteso però, anche io *quando riesco a portarmi una a letto *subisco balzi di autostima non indifferenti, e il mattino dopo mi sembra tutto più bello e se ci provassi mi uscirebbe un bel Roaaaaaaar degno del miglior Simba il Re della Foresta. Però allo stesso modo, il Roaaaaar mi esce comunque bello forte di fronte ai tanti Dos de Picos che colleziono; e comunque nei periodo di magra, Federica non delude mai


e quando una si infila nel tuo letto perché l'ha deciso lei?

(senza che ce la porti?)


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quando una si infila nel tuo letto perché l'ha deciso lei?
> 
> (senza che ce la porti?)


Immagino che lì sia ancora meglio... vuoi mettere essere così affascinante da non dover muovere neppure un dito (prima intendo)


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Alè. Per domani è previsto un doppio incontro. Dirò di sì alla numero 1 e di no alla numero 2. Lothar: sbrigati a mandarmi la cassa di Vov!


ahahahahaha sei grande amico...il Ducato e'incappato in un posto di blocco delle Pie maestre di Santa M.Goretti..vogliono bloccarti il rifornimento...stasera le rispedisco con l'Alce bramita trade..pare abbia agganci con le maestre..e passera'..

amico caro,resto in vantaggio io...la doppia l'ho fatta..mattina l''altra'',sera moglie.....a momenti finisco al pronto soccorso...ahahahahahha dai Massimo..anzi Maxim e'piu appropriato..duraci..in tutti i sensi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahaha sei grande amico...il Ducato e'incappato in un posto di blocco delle Pie maestre di Santa M.Goretti..vogliono bloccarti il rifornimento...stasera le rispedisco con l'Alce bramita trade..pare abbia agganci con le maestre..e passera'..
> 
> amico caro,resto in vantaggio io..*.la doppia l'ho fatta..mattina l''altra'',sera moglie.*....a momenti finisco al pronto soccorso...ahahahahahha dai Massimo..anzi Maxim e'piu appropriato..duraci..in tutti i sensi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sempre dilettanti rimanete....(nel senso che vi dilettate)


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quando una si infila nel tuo letto perché l'ha deciso lei?
> 
> (senza che ce la porti?)


In quel caso il leone di cui sopra, con chiaro accento Savanese del Congo Belga direbbe: "A bbella, e chi te c'ha mannato a te" 

Traduzione per chi abita fuori dal G.R.A.: Donna di stupende fattezze, il qui presente leone, è oltremodo contento di averla qui"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In quel caso il leone di cui sopra, con chiaro accento Savanese del Congo Belga direbbe: "A bbella, e chi te c'ha mannato a te"
> 
> Traduzione per chi abita fuori dal G.R.A.: *Donna di stupende fattezze, il qui presente leone, è oltremodo contento di averla qui*"



Ottimo esempio di leone-gentiluomo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sempre dilettanti rimanete....(nel senso che vi dilettate)


ehm ehm sei compresa anche tu tra quelli che si dilettano..no???

Chiara Massimo Lothar........l'innominabile triade,,vanto di questo cavolo di sito...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm sei compresa anche tu tra quelli che si dilettano..no???
> 
> Chiara Massimo Lothar........l'innominabile triade,,vanto di questo *cavolo di sito*...


anche tu lo trovi sgradevole?
ma ti obbligano a frequentarlo?questa cosa è bizzarra e diffusa


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

*Lothar*

ma il dilettarsi comprende anche la condivisione del diletto col coniuge? Forse Chiara è l'unica, che strano è una donna


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu lo trovi sgradevole?
> ma ti obbligano a frequentarlo?questa cosa è bizzarra e diffusa


E' che qui non ha ancora "acchiappato" e a lui questa cosa non va proprio giù. Un colpo tremendo per la sua autostima.
Che qualcuna gliela dia, diamine! 

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' che qui non ha ancora "acchiappato" e a lui questa cosa non va proprio giù. Un colpo tremendo per la sua autostima.
> Che qualcuna gliela dia, diamine!
> 
> Buscopann


Minerva.....non lo trovo affatto sgradevole,sarei gia'scappato,solo e 'abbastanza monotono

MK........se per diletto intendi il''darsi da fare''anche a casa la risposta e'si

Buscopan......ma certo eccesso di autostima,egocentrismo,lo so benissmo..difetti??forse..ma nopn vorrei essere un pauroso piangente,buono e scrupoloso


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahaha sei grande amico...il Ducato e'incappato in un posto di blocco delle Pie maestre di Santa M.Goretti..vogliono bloccarti il rifornimento...stasera le rispedisco con l'Alce bramita trade..pare abbia agganci con le maestre..e passera'..
> 
> amico caro,resto in vantaggio io...la doppia l'ho fatta..mattina l''altra'',sera moglie.....a momenti finisco al pronto soccorso...ahahahahahha dai Massimo..anzi Maxim e'piu appropriato..duraci..in tutti i sensi


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH...
Sai amico mio...oggi ho proprio bisogno di ridere...
Sono depresso...
Na infermiera mi ha fulminato...
AHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Alè. Per domani è previsto un doppio incontro. Dirò di sì alla numero 1 e di no alla numero 2. Lothar: sbrigati a mandarmi la cassa di Vov!




[video=youtube_share;6S8puGI_OcA]http://youtu.be/6S8puGI_OcA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm sei compresa anche tu tra quelli che si dilettano..no???
> 
> Chiara Massimo Lothar........l'innominabile triade,,vanto di questo cavolo di sito...


E pensa povera Chiara...
Quando entrò qui dissero...è il conte al femminile...
Ora dicono...è un Lothar al femminile...

Certo la classe, lo stile, lo charme non è acqua eh?

Onore ai migliori!

Io vi seguo arrancando...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Minerva.....*non lo trovo affatto sgradevole,sarei gia'scappato,solo e 'abbastanza monotono
> *
> MK........se per diletto intendi il''darsi da fare''anche a casa la risposta e'si
> 
> Buscopan......ma certo eccesso di autostima,egocentrismo,lo so benissmo..difetti??forse..ma nopn vorrei essere un pauroso piangente,buono e scrupoloso


beh sei qui anche per movimentarlo


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa povera Chiara...
> Quando entrò qui dissero...è il conte al femminile...
> Ora dicono...è un Lothar al femminile...
> 
> ...


ma scherzi?
chiara è chiara , non è il clone di nessuno.per fortuna


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;6S8puGI_OcA]http://youtu.be/6S8puGI_OcA[/video]




Vai fortissima Lunapiena...beccati questa allora...
[video=youtube;qQQiv4LA6nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQQiv4LA6nE&feature=related[/video]

The Dark Syde...of the moon...

L'altra faccia della mona...no?


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Alè. Per domani è previsto un doppio incontro. Dirò di sì alla numero 1 e di no alla numero 2. Lothar: sbrigati a mandarmi la cassa di Vov!


Come vi invidio. Lo dico sinceramente.

Come mi piacerebbe vivere in modo tanto leggero. Riuscire a soddisfarmi con un po' di sesso, essere capace di trovare piacevole andare a letto con una persona che per me non conta nulla, che è poco più di un numero.
Invece il vostro è un passatempo che mi deprime, mi annoia. Una bibita che mi riempie lo stomaco senza togliermi la sete.

Beati voi, davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scherzi?
> chiara è chiara , non è il clone di nessuno.per fortuna


Tu dici?
Ma "In tempi molto sospetti"...quando fui bannato ed esordì...
Infatti appunto...dovetti intervenire di persona per spiegarle chi era il Conte

Sai com'è no?
Dalla peggiori disgrazie...
Il Conte riesce sempre a trovare dei vantaggi per lui no?

Ma la prima cosa che si disse...fu proprio questa...

Del resto il primo 3d di Chiara...
Si intitolava...

Così è se vi pare!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come vi invidio. Lo dico sinceramente.
> 
> Come mi piacerebbe vivere in modo tanto leggero. Riuscire a soddisfarmi con un po' di sesso, essere capace di trovare piacevole andare a letto con una persona che per me non conta nulla, che è poco più di un numero.
> Invece il vostro è un passatempo che mi deprime, mi annoia. Una bibita che mi riempie lo stomaco senza togliermi la sete.
> ...


Dai forza...manda un mp...a meridio!
Si inizia così no?
Meridio...


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai forza...manda un mp...a meridio!
> Si inizia così no?
> Meridio...


Ti ho detto, no, che il sesso per il sesso lo trovo di una noia mortale. E' come, che ne so, avere fame e mangiarsi un pacco di quelle orribili gallette di riso che sanno di polistirolo! Io preferisco le lasagne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti ho detto, no, che il sesso per il sesso lo trovo di una noia mortale. E' come, che ne so, avere fame e mangiarsi un pacco di quelle orribili gallette di riso che sanno di polistirolo! Io preferisco le lasagne


Donna...
Solo tu puoi compiere il miracolo no?
Mostrare a Massimo Meridio cosa è una DONNA...
Ma perchè non mi capisci eh?

Chi se ne frega del sesso?
Tu puoi far capire a Meridio

Quanto è importante e speciale una stimolante compagnia femminile...

Non si sta forse evolvendo?


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come vi invidio. Lo dico sinceramente.
> 
> Come mi piacerebbe vivere in modo tanto leggero. Riuscire a soddisfarmi con un po' di sesso, essere capace di trovare piacevole andare a letto con una persona che per me non conta nulla, che è poco più di un numero.
> Invece il vostro è un passatempo che mi deprime, mi annoia. Una bibita che mi riempie lo stomaco senza togliermi la sete.
> ...


Ogni persona ha il suo carattere, dovuto alla sua educazione e all'ambiente che lo circonda, ma forse non è nemmeno così.
Nemmeno io ci riesco, per me non vale nemmeno il detto chiodo scaccia chiodo.
Il ruolo di quella che non conta nulla l'ho già ricoperto, è troppo doloroso, ed anche umiliante (specialmente se poi fai l'errore di innamorarti).
Non so, in verità, se provo invidia per chi vive la vita in modo legerro, e come un'ape passa di fiore in fiore.
Comunque Massimo ha preso una decisione, e già questa mi sembra un'ottima cosa


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come vi invidio. Lo dico sinceramente.
> 
> Come mi piacerebbe vivere in modo tanto leggero. Riuscire a soddisfarmi con un po' di sesso, essere capace di trovare piacevole andare a letto con una persona che per me non conta nulla, che è poco più di un numero.
> Invece il vostro è un passatempo che mi deprime, mi annoia. Una bibita che mi riempie lo stomaco senza togliermi la sete.
> ...


se tu abitassi da queste parti lo troveresti normale.noi siamo molto goderecci,pero'''Sole 24 ore''di stamattina,quest'anno torniamo la prima citta'del paese per qualita'della vita,e anche nel sesso e'cosi'.
Quindi normale vivere cosi',sono in tanti a farlo.
Parlo per me.non e'un passatempo e'un sottile,divertimento,emozionante,scorretto,intenso.
Provare per credere


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se tu abitassi da queste parti lo troveresti normale.noi siamo molto goderecci,pero'''Sole 24 ore''di stamattina,quest'anno torniamo la prima citta'del paese per qualita'della vita,e anche nel sesso e'cosi'.
> Quindi normale vivere cosi',sono in tanti a farlo.
> Parlo per me.non e'un passatempo e'un sottile,divertimento,emozionante,scorretto,intenso.
> Provare per credere


Non è che il sesso a me faccia schifo eh. Anzi.

Solo che do molta importanza alla persona con cui scelgo di farlo. Altrimenti più che sesso diventa pornografia.
Anch'io l'ho fatto con persone di cui non mi fregava granchè e l'ho trovato triste e deprimente.

Per me il sesso è gioco e divertimento e io non mi diverto con un numero. Mi diverto con una persona di cui apprezzo la compagnia e che ha qualcosa di speciale che altri non hanno. Questa è la differenza.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai fortissima Lunapiena...beccati questa allora...
> [video=youtube;qQQiv4LA6nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQQiv4LA6nE&feature=related[/video]
> 
> The Dark Syde...of the moon...
> ...




Non l'ho capita ....
ma anche questo per Massimo potrebbe andare bene se viene beccato da chicchessia....


[video=youtube_share;mBWRKXBSFw0]http://youtu.be/mBWRKXBSFw0[/video]


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...
> Solo tu puoi compiere il miracolo no?
> Mostrare a Massimo Meridio cosa è una DONNA...
> Ma perchè non mi capisci eh?
> ...


Conte, il giorno in cui sarò davvero capace di fare miracoli spero di avere di meglio da fare che aiutare Massimo ad evolversi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è che il sesso a me faccia schifo eh. Anzi.
> 
> Solo che do molta importanza alla persona con cui scelgo di farlo. Altrimenti più che sesso diventa pornografia.
> Anch'io l'ho fatto con persone di cui non mi fregava granchè e l'ho trovato triste e deprimente.
> ...


E pensare che come pornodiva...saresti stata meglio di Moana! XD...
Cosa non ci siamo persi Lothar...non hai idea...
E va ben è andata così...quanto talento sprecato...
Quante membra gloriose sottratte alla cinematografia...
Come nome d'arte...Luana...sarebbe stato perfetto per te!


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensare che come pornodiva...saresti stata meglio di Moana! XD...
> Cosa non ci siamo persi Lothar...non hai idea...
> E va ben è andata così...quanto talento sprecato...
> Quante membra gloriose sottratte alla cinematografia...
> Come nome d'arte...Luana...sarebbe stato perfetto per te!


Conte... non si può mai fare un discorso serio con te


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte... non si può mai fare un discorso serio con te


Perchè non sai l'mp che ho mandato a Meridio...
Te lo giuro...se lo legge...si innamora perdutamente di te!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è che il sesso a me faccia schifo eh. Anzi.
> 
> Solo che do molta importanza alla persona con cui scelgo di farlo. Altrimenti più che sesso diventa pornografia.
> Anch'io l'ho fatto con persone di cui non mi fregava granchè e l'ho trovato triste e deprimente.
> ...


Quoto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> MK........se per diletto intendi il''darsi da fare''anche a casa la risposta e'si


No no, intendevo diletto condiviso nel senso, ah senti cara ieri ho conosciuto xyz, mi ha mandato la foto, vedessi che tipa, cosa dici me la faccio? E lei tesoro non lo so, boh, vediamo potresti martedì che io incontro il tipo conosciuto in facebook, ti ricordi lo stallone? Ecco cose così


----------



## Massimo meridio (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non sai l'mp che ho mandato a Meridio...
> Te lo giuro...se lo legge...si innamora perdutamente di te!



Ma Sole è davvero una tipa così???


----------



## Massimo meridio (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:



:scared:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No no, intendevo diletto condiviso nel senso, ah senti cara ieri ho conosciuto xyz, mi ha mandato la foto, vedessi che tipa, cosa dici me la faccio? E lei tesoro non lo so, boh, vediamo potresti martedì che io incontro il tipo conosciuto in facebook, ti ricordi lo stallone? Ecco cose così


macche'e pensa te sono pure geloso.....ancheperche'0onestamente lo stallone lo trova in un sec...mentre io,come tutti gli uomini,mid ebbo mettere li'..con tutte le mosse del caso


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *macche'e pensa te sono pure geloso*.....ancheperche'0onestamente lo stallone lo trova in un sec...mentre io,come tutti gli uomini,mid ebbo mettere li'..con tutte le mosse del caso


Quindi col cavolo diletto condiviso. Ecco questa cosa della gelosia nell'uomo traditore (esiste anche nella donna?) non la comprenderò mai. E non ditemi che fa parte del DNA del macho che mi incazzo


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi col cavolo diletto condiviso. Ecco questa cosa della gelosia nell'uomo traditore (esiste anche nella donna?) non la comprenderò mai. E non ditemi che fa parte del DNA del macho che mi incazzo


E' sempre il solito discorso. E' bello fare i froci, quando a rimmetterci il culo è un altro

Buscopann


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' sempre il solito discorso. E' bello fare i froci, quando a rimmetterci il culo è un altro
> 
> Buscopann


Lo so lo so, ma una certa tipologia di maschio non lo ammetterà mai. Mi piacerebbe conoscerne le motivazioni, oltre al solito discorso. Davvero ho sentito donne traditrici che pensavano l'opposto... magari si trovasse anche lui una tipa.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so lo so, ma una certa tipologia di maschio non lo ammetterà mai. Mi piacerebbe conoscerne le motivazioni, oltre al solito discorso. Davvero ho sentito donne traditrici che pensavano l'opposto... magari si trovasse anche lui una tipa.


Molti uomini sono molto possessivi e concepiscono la donna come una proprietà privata

Buscopann


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Molti uomini sono molto possessivi e concepiscono la donna come una proprietà privata
> 
> Buscopann


Come una macchina, da tenere ben lustra in garage. Poi ogni tanto un giro a duecento all'ora con la macchina sportiva presa a noleggio... sì sì capisco. Triste.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come una macchina, da tenere ben lustra in garage. Poi ogni tanto un giro a duecento all'ora con la macchina sportiva presa a noleggio... sì sì capisco. Triste.


In un certo senso capisco quello che dice Sole. Sono persone che non è del tutto sbagliato invidiare. il loro sistema limbico è talmente primordiale che i loro sentimenti sono paragonabili a quelli dell'anguilla. Vivendo senza remore, senza sensi di colpa, da un certo punto di vista anche senza coscienza e ubbidendo solo ai propri istinti egoistici, è molto più semplice per loro essere felici.
Per loro sono le piccole cose che fanno la felicità...una piccola porsche, una piccola villa al mare..una piccola scappatella extra-coniugale..una piccola mangiata in un ristorante di lusso...

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ma Sole è davvero una tipa così???


Sole è una persona meravigliosa.
Cioè non fraintendermi...
Tutto quello che lei ha scritto qui dentro mi ha sempre fatto molto riflettere...
Quindi mi ha dato molto!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In un certo senso capisco quello che dice Sole. Sono persone che non è del tutto sbagliato invidiare. il loro sistema limbico è talmente primordiale che i loro sentimenti sono paragonabili a quelli dell'anguilla. Vivendo senza remore, senza sensi di colpa, da un certo punto di vista anche senza coscienza e ubbidendo solo ai propri istinti egoistici, è molto più semplice per loro essere felici.
> Per loro sono le piccole cose che fanno la felicità...una piccola porsche, una piccola villa al mare..una piccola scappatella extra-coniugale..una piccola mangiata in un ristorante di lusso...
> 
> Buscopann


Ma Busco per quanto certe cose possano essere sconcertanti per te...
Bisogna capire che tutto è relativo ai valori di riferimento di una persona.
Da qui il concetto che non esistano valori assoluti, ma solo relativi.
Ognuno sceglie quelli che vanno bene per sè stessi eh?

Per esempio: Rocco Siffredi voleva avere tante donne da usare, voleva scopare a più non posso, o voleva fare tanti soldi sfruttando un ramo vergine?
Rocco Siffredi imparò l'arte dal francese Gabriel Pontello, che fece una fortuna con Supersex...( forse tu sei troppo giovine)...ma chiedi a Lothar.
In pratica Super Sex era un settimanale porno a fotoromanzo.
Poi Rocco vide che il filone gonzo, creato da John Stagliano tirava da matti e prese anche lui la telecamera in mano.

In altre parole.
Tu dici ad un uomo senza scrupoli che ha fatto una montagna di soldi, fregando, evadendo ecc..ecc..ecc..
Sei poco onesto!
Lui ti dirà...ma chi se ne frega dell'onestà? Io volevo solo fare soldi a palate...con ogni mezzo...lecito o non lecito eh?

Giriamo la frittata ancora...
Se Meridio è un toro da monta...
Ve benissimo per ogni signora che voglia provare certi brividi, per una volta nella vita eh?

Non stiamo parlando di sentimenti, qui, ma di ciavade.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In un certo senso capisco quello che dice Sole. Sono persone che non è del tutto sbagliato invidiare. il loro sistema limbico è talmente primordiale che i loro sentimenti sono paragonabili a quelli dell'anguilla. Vivendo senza remore, senza sensi di colpa, da un certo punto di vista anche senza coscienza e ubbidendo solo ai propri istinti egoistici, è molto più semplice per loro essere felici.
> Per loro sono le piccole cose che fanno la felicità...una piccola porsche, una piccola villa al mare..una piccola scappatella extra-coniugale..una piccola mangiata in un ristorante di lusso...
> 
> Buscopann


Beh una piccola villa al mare (anche grande!) e una piccola mangiata in un ristorante di lusso mica mi farebbero schifo. La scappatela extra-coniugale e la porsche le lascio alle anguille.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se Meridio è un toro da monta...
> Ve benissimo per ogni signora che voglia provare certi brividi, per una volta nella vita eh?
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di sentimenti, qui, ma di ciavade.


Nessun problema coi tori da monta. E' che penso alla compagna del toro che se ne sta a casa pensando ah il mio torello quanto è buono e bravo e bello e quanto lavora che a casa non c'è mai. E' quello che mi fa incazzare. Se la compagna è d'accordo nessun problema.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nessun problema coi tori da monta. E' che penso alla compagna del toro che se ne sta a casa pensando ah il mio torello quanto è buono e bravo e bello e quanto lavora che a casa non c'è mai. E' quello che mi fa incazzare. Se la compagna è d'accordo nessun problema.


La sua compagna ogni giorno fa le devozioni e prega
Oh Signor fa che Meridio 
non torni con pensieri lussuriosi
con gli spermini che battono in testa
Altrimenti mi toccherà immolarmi
ai doveri coniugali...

Quindi lei lo vede tornare fresco e riposato
e si dice
Ah anche lui 
ha sublimato
il peccato della carne.


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nessun problema coi tori da monta. E' che penso alla compagna del toro che se ne sta a casa pensando ah il mio torello quanto è buono e bravo e bello e quanto lavora che a casa non c'è mai. E' quello che mi fa incazzare. Se la compagna è d'accordo nessun problema.


 Sì ma il torello ha già provato ad affrontare l'argomento. Più volte. Io non biasimo Massimo per come si comporta verso la moglie "sorda"... Ok lapidatemi :mexican:


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì ma il torello ha già provato ad affrontare l'argomento. Più volte. Io non biasimo Massimo per come si comporta verso la moglie "sorda"... Ok lapidatemi :mexican:


Sono disinformata, sorry. In che senso affrontare l'argomento?


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nessun problema coi tori da monta. E' che penso alla compagna del toro che se ne sta a casa pensando ah il mio torello quanto è buono e bravo e bello e quanto lavora che a casa non c'è mai. E' quello che mi fa incazzare. Se la compagna è d'accordo nessun problema.


Da quello che ho capito Massimo ha una vita sociale piuttosto intensa, che richiede tempo e varie assenze da casa.
Possibile che la moglie abbia le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi fino a questo punto?
Forse si, o forse no. Il dubbio è lecito credo


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono disinformata, sorry. In che senso affrontare l'argomento?


 Io ricordo che ha provato a parlarle del problema "sesso"... e più volte anche. Spero di non sbagliarmi


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ricordo che ha provato a parlarle del problema "sesso"... e più volte anche. Spero di non sbagliarmi


Mi pare che ci provò, ma con scarsai risultati. in questi casi l'ometto però dovrebbe prendere la clava ancestrale e sbatterla sulla testa della moglie un poco votata alla santità.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ricordo che ha provato a parlarle del problema "sesso"... e più volte anche. Spero di non sbagliarmi


Nel senso che lei non prova desiderio per il marito? E quindi la soluzione è scopare le altre? Beh se lei è d'accordo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nel senso che lei non prova desiderio per il marito? E quindi la soluzione è scopare le altre? Beh se lei è d'accordo.


No, nel senso che lei è più interessata alle preghiere che al cordone del frate.


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nel senso che lei non prova desiderio per il marito? E quindi la soluzione è scopare le altre? Beh se lei è d'accordo.


 No, non gliene ha mai parlato espressamente, pare. Ma posso dire la mia (sicuramente sbagliatissimissima) impressione? Secondo me, la moglie intuisce. Ha capito. Ma ha scelto di non parlarne, per motivi che solo lei sa.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh una piccola villa al mare (anche grande!) e una piccola mangiata in un ristorante di lusso mica mi farebbero schifo. La scappatela extra-coniugale e la porsche le lascio alle anguille.




Se la scappatella extraconiugale di facesse avere una villa al mare ..
Beh allora viva le anguille...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se la scappatella extraconiugale di facesse avere una villa al mare ..
> Beh allora viva le anguille...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma tu sai no come fanno certe a farsi la villetta al mare eh?
No vero?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma tu sai no come fanno certe a farsi la villetta al mare eh?
> No vero?


Beh mettiamola cosi..
Se arrivo a casa tutta fiera e dico a mio marito
Sai amore oggi uno voleva regalarmi una villetta al mare in cambio della mia patatina io ho rifiutato perché ti amoooo
Lui sicuramente mi direbbe :
Certo che a te quando hanno dato la furbizia nn c'eri eh!!!!!

Ma amore io l'ho fatto per te , per noi per il nostro ammoreee

Ma va fanculo va te e il nostro ammoreeee....

Sigh.... Sigh.... Sigh....


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ricordo che ha provato a parlarle del problema "sesso"... e più volte anche. Spero di non sbagliarmi


Ari me la ricordo pure io questa cosa!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì ma il torello ha già provato ad affrontare l'argomento. Più volte. Io non biasimo Massimo per come si comporta verso la moglie "sorda"... Ok lapidatemi :mexican:


ciao seducente gatta,ma il nesso e'diverso,la sig.ra meridio non si strappa i capelli di certo.sicuramente e'gia''tranquilla''....buona notte felina


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Beh mettiamola cosi..
> Se arrivo a casa tutta fiera e dico a mio marito
> Sai amore oggi uno voleva regalarmi una villetta al mare in cambio della mia patatina io ho rifiutato perché ti amoooo
> Lui sicuramente mi direbbe :
> ...


Hai mai visto...il finale della prima scena di Fermo Posta di Tinto Brass?
Eheheheheheehehehehehe...
AH il vero amore...

[video=youtube;IJafXrPHlAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJafXrPHlAI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma Busco per quanto certe cose possano essere sconcertanti per te...
> Bisogna capire che tutto è relativo ai valori di riferimento di una persona.
> Da qui il concetto che non esistano valori assoluti, ma solo relativi.
> Ognuno sceglie quelli che vanno bene per sè stessi eh?*
> ...


No,no..qui non ci siamo.
Anche le famiglie mafiose si reggono su determinati valori. A loro modo di vedere sono "uomini d'onore" e la loro vita si basa su un codice di regole ferree che non possono essere infrante. Vogliamo quindi considerare queste persone degne di rispetto solo perché tutto è relativo? Ci sono comportamenti e modi di vivere oggettivamente condannabili, per via della crudeltà, della cattiveria o semplicemente della superficialità.
I valori di Massimo e di Lothar si basano innanzitutto su un mero egoismo, che tra l'altro loro esprimono ed esercitano con una superficialità sentimentale che è pari a quella della ragazzina che per ricaricarsi il telefono fa i pompini ai compagni di classe nel bagno della scuola (solo che Lothar e Massimo dovrebbero essere in teoria uomini fatti e formati). Sono comportamenti che a me fanno personalmente vomitare.
Io scrivo nel Forum da tempo e per quello che mi conosci sai benissimo che spesso ho preso anche le difese dei traditori. Ma quando il tradimento si accompagna a cotanta superficialità non mi si può venire a dire che la merda è buona. C'è anche a chi potrà piacere, ma la merda sempre merda resta e non me la si può vendere come paté de foie gras.
Uno stile di vita del genere presuppone quantomeno la condivisione di certi valori col proprio partner. A quel punto io non avrei proprio nulla da condannare. Se la moglie o la compagna certe cose non le accetta, dobbiamo accettare il fatto che quella non è la persona per noi. E' troppo comodo far fessa la moglie e stare con lei solo perché ci stira le camicie.
Mi spiace Conte..ma per come me la giri...non riuscirai mai a convincermi che la merda è buona perché a qualcuno piace.

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..qui non ci siamo.
> Anche le famiglie mafiose si reggono su determinati valori. A loro modo di vedere sono "uomini d'onore" e la loro vita si basa su un codice di regole ferree che non possono essere infrante. Vogliamo quindi considerare queste persone degne di rispetto solo perché tutto è relativo? Ci sono comportamenti e modi di vivere oggettivamente condannabili, per via della crudeltà, della cattiveria o semplicemente della superficialità.
> I valori di Massimo e di Lothar si basano innanzitutto su un mero egoismo, che tra l'altro loro esprimono ed esercitano con una superficialità sentimentale che è pari a quella della ragazzina che per ricaricarsi il telefono fa i pompini ai compagni di classe nel bagno della scuola (solo che Lothar e Massimo dovrebbero essere in teoria uomini fatti e formati). Sono comportamenti che a me fanno personalmente vomitare.
> Io scrivo nel Forum da tempo e per quello che mi conosci sai benissimo che spesso ho preso anche le difese dei traditori. Ma quando il tradimento si accompagna a cotanta superficialità non mi si può venire a dire che la merda è buona. C'è anche a chi potrà piacere, ma la merda sempre merda resta e non me la si può vendere come paté de foie gras.
> ...


non posso darti reputazione perchè mi dice che devo darla un po in giro.... 

ma sappi che approvo!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..qui non ci siamo.
> Anche le famiglie mafiose si reggono su determinati valori. A loro modo di vedere sono "uomini d'onore" e la loro vita si basa su un codice di regole ferree che non possono essere infrante. Vogliamo quindi considerare queste persone degne di rispetto solo perché tutto è relativo? *Ci sono comportamenti e modi di vivere oggettivamente condannabili*, *per via della crudeltà, della cattiveria o semplicemente della superficialità*.
> I valori di Massimo e di Lothar si basano innanzitutto su un mero egoismo, che tra l'altro loro esprimono ed esercitano con una superficialità sentimentale che è pari a quella della ragazzina che per ricaricarsi il telefono fa i pompini ai compagni di classe nel bagno della scuola (solo che Lothar e Massimo dovrebbero essere in teoria uomini fatti e formati). Sono comportamenti che a me fanno personalmente vomitare.
> Io scrivo nel Forum da tempo e per quello che mi conosci sai benissimo che spesso ho preso anche le difese dei traditori. Ma quando il tradimento si accompagna a cotanta superficialità non mi si può venire a dire che la merda è buona. C'è anche a chi potrà piacere, ma la merda sempre merda resta e non me la si può vendere come paté de foie gras.
> ...


Su questo ti dò perfettamente ragione.

Anche se, letta così, la tua affermazione comprende una casistica di eventi che va dalla pedofilia (che a mio avviso merita la pena di morte lenta, prolungata e atroce) al semplice dispetto tra bambini.

Il tradimento a che livello lo collochiamo?


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su questo ti dò perfettamente ragione.
> 
> Anche se, letta così, la tua affermazione comprende una casistica di eventi che va dalla pedofilia (che a mio avviso merita la pena di morte lenta, prolungata e atroce) al semplice dispetto tra bambini.
> 
> Il tradimento a che livello lo collochiamo?


Non si può stabilire una condanna per un reato o un modo di vivere in quanto tale senza cercare di capire le innumerevoli variabili che rendono unica ogni singola situazione.
Il pedofilo può per esempio essere una persona profondamente malata e in quanto tale a volte assolutamente incosapevole di quello che sta facendo. Una persona così, più che di disprezzo, ha bisogno di cure adeguate anche per tutta la vita.
Allo stesso modo ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. La superficialità dei post di Lothar e Massimo fanno del loro modo di vivere un comportamento oggettivamente vomitevole, non tanto perché tradiscono, ma perché l'unica ragione che li spinge a farlo è il loro sollazzo, del quale ovviamente sono totalmente all'oscuro le loro rispettive mogli. Hanno abbracciato totalmente queso modo di vivere. Non è un percorso che stanno facendo in attesa di prendere magari una decisione sul da farsi o di mettere al corrente il loro partner sul chi sono e si come vorrebbero ristabilire il loro rapporto. Si divertono e in più hanno un porto sicuro che lava, che stira e che quindi fa sostanzialmente comodo.
Se per prendere certe decisioni importanti nella vita servono le palle..quale definizione dovremo utilizzare per questi "omuncoli"?
Una persona può rubare perché ha fame e non trova un lavoro. In questo caso sono anche in parte solidale col ladro. Ma se costui ruba solo per sollazzo e magari non si preocupa neanche di cercarsi un lavoro..mi spiace...ma è solo uno stronzo.

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..qui non ci siamo.
> Anche le famiglie mafiose si reggono su determinati valori. A loro modo di vedere sono "uomini d'onore" e la loro vita si basa su un codice di regole ferree che non possono essere infrante. Vogliamo quindi considerare queste persone degne di rispetto solo perché tutto è relativo? Ci sono comportamenti e modi di vivere oggettivamente condannabili, per via della crudeltà, della cattiveria o semplicemente della superficialità.
> I valori di Massimo e di Lothar si basano innanzitutto su un mero egoismo, che tra l'altro loro esprimono ed esercitano con una superficialità sentimentale che è pari a quella della ragazzina che per ricaricarsi il telefono fa i pompini ai compagni di classe nel bagno della scuola (solo che Lothar e Massimo dovrebbero essere in teoria uomini fatti e formati). Sono comportamenti che a me fanno personalmente vomitare.
> Io scrivo nel Forum da tempo e per quello che mi conosci sai benissimo che spesso ho preso anche le difese dei traditori. Ma quando il tradimento si accompagna a cotanta superficialità non mi si può venire a dire che la merda è buona. C'è anche a chi potrà piacere, ma la merda sempre merda resta e non me la si può vendere come paté de foie gras.
> ...





Ma tu hai una vita cosi idilliaca da poter dire con sicurezza che quella degli altri è una merda??
Cioe con che parametri sei arrivato a questa conclusione...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma tu hai una vita cosi idilliaca da poter dire con sicurezza che quella degli altri è una merda??
> Cioe con che parametri sei arrivato a questa conclusione...


Che la loro vita sia una merda non l'ho mai scritto e mai mi permetterei.
Giudico duramente quello che fanno e che si vantano di fare in base a quello che scrivono.
Tu devi cambiare prospettiva cara Lunapiena. Se hai tradito o sei una tradice non puoi essere solidale o comprensiva con tutti i traditori. Non si può ragionare per categorie. Io anni fa sono stato un traditore e sono anche stato tradito.
Secondo me uno non è un pezzo di merda se è una o l'altra cosa. E' come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a farle che ti rende un pezzo di merda o una persona che merita comprensione.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che la loro vita sia una merda non l'ho mai scritto e mai mi permetterei.
> Giudico duramente quello che fanno e che si vantano di fare in base a quello che scrivono.
> Tu devi cambiare prospettiva cara Lunapiena. Se hai tradito o sei una tradice non puoi essere solidale o comprensiva con tutti i traditori. Non si può ragionare per categorie. Io anni fa sono stato un traditore e sono anche stato tradito.
> Secondo me uno non è un pezzo di merda se è una o l'altra cosa. E' come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a farle che ti rende un pezzo di merda o una persona che merita comprensione.
> ...



Non conosco bene la prospettiva globale di Lunapiena, ma tutto il resto lo condivido pienamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che la loro vita sia una merda non l'ho mai scritto e mai mi permetterei.
> Giudico duramente quello che fanno e che si vantano di fare in base a quello che scrivono.
> Tu devi cambiare prospettiva cara Lunapiena. Se hai tradito o sei una tradice non puoi essere solidale o comprensiva con tutti i traditori. Non si può ragionare per categorie. Io anni fa sono stato un traditore e sono anche stato tradito.
> Secondo me uno non è un pezzo di merda se è una o l'altra cosa. *E' come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a farle che ti rende un pezzo di merda o una persona che merita comprensione.*
> ...


Nemmeno io sono solidale e comprensiva con tutti i traditori, tenderei a esserlo con quelli _consapevoli_.
Sia Lothar che Massimo mi sembrano consapevoli, perchè non invocano l'incapacità di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come da titolo. Qualcuno di voi sa la mia situazione: uomo di 43 anni, sposato con donna di 40 e che ha anche (io) un amante di 50 anni.
> Ricorderete il mio problema: ho fatto la cacchiata di innamorarmi dell'altra. Però ricorderete, non ho mai avuto fiducia nel fatto che l' "altra" sia una donna fedele. E che potrebbe mai pretendere uno come me??? Io la amo, ma essendo lei sempre stata una che ha cornificato il marito metto le mani avanti. A dir suo ora che ha trovato me non ha bisogno d'altro però io delle donne non mi fido molto...e la categoria femminile mi scusi per detta schietta affermazione. E fin qui molti di voi le cose le sapevano.
> MA ORA C'E' UNA NEWS:
> Dove lavoro io si è presentata per un periodo a tempo determinato (2 mesi circa) una ragazza che mi ha detto di conoscermi da quando eravamo piccoli. Una volta capito chi era ho focalizzato che in effetti è una che conosco da sempre. Anche se guardandola non m ne ricordo assolutamente. All'ultimo giorno di lavoro presso di noi mi lascia il suo numero di cellulare "per vederci ancora, per un caffè". Premetto subito che come tipa mi piaceva da quando l'ho vista e così è per lei. Insomma: primo appuntamento per un caffè. Secondo appuntamento per un caffè. Terzo appuntamento: bacio veloce sulla guancia. Quarto: bacio prolungato. Quinto: un pò di intimità. Sesto appuntamento: sesso. Lei è sposata da 20 anni nonostante ne abbia 40, ha un figlio grandino e non fa altro che litigare con il marito.
> *Perchè oltre ad una moglie, un amnate da quasi 2 anni mi sono lasciato andate a questa nuova storia? Non lo sò. *Mia moglie non ha colpe e ad essere sincero mi dispiace per lei se sono così. L'amante? Non ha colpe neppure lei però se ben ricordate di lei sono geloso e credo di aver voluto questa terza (non uccidetemi) storia per cercare di essere meno geloso di lei. Lo so...ragiono davvero alla c...o di cane, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma così è al momento. Poi se mi chiedete se sono felice è un altra cosa.




....semplice: perché appartieni alla razza "Homo Scopans".
Gran brutta razza....
Scusa Massimo, ma non ho resistito.
E comunque è frutto della mente del Conte (come poteva essere altrimenti??)


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono solidale e comprensiva con tutti i traditori, tenderei a esserlo con quelli _consapevoli_.
> Sia Lothar che Massimo mi sembrano consapevoli, perchè non invocano l'incapacità di intendere e di volere.


Non ci sono solo traditori consapevoli o invocanti l'incapacità etc.
Come sai perfettamente, è difficilissimo sistemare le persone in due scatoloni. 

Cmq, essere consapevoli non MI basta per essere comprensiva. 
A me per esempio l'ultima versione di Massimo non convince e potenzialmente non piace (ok, non mi piace e basta), perchè ormai beatamente autoassolto nel suo paradiso di fighe, mentre ancora non so nulla di come sta la moglie. 
Lothar, diciamo, lo vedo già in modo diverso. Sua moglie è una gran donna, e da quel pochissimo che ho colto, la vedo come una che lo lascia giocare fino a che vuole, e che se poi esagera gli mozza annessi e connessi. In un certo senso, una donna che sa come difendersi. Qualità che sempre da quel poco che ho colto, mi sembra mancare alla moglie di Massimo.

Da qui il mio plaudere a Busco.

Poi, cosa voglia dire essere consapevole, ce ne sarebbe da scrivere un trattato


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono solidale e comprensiva con tutti i traditori, tenderei a esserlo con quelli _consapevoli_.
> Sia Lothar che Massimo mi sembrano consapevoli, perchè non invocano l'incapacità di intendere e di volere.


e questo è un elemento che ci farebbe dire che non sono ipocriti (anche se a ben vedere lo sono con i coniugi con i quali si comportano come se nulla fosse).
ma da altri punti di vista caso mai sono maggiormente criticabili proprio per questa assenza di scrupoli e dubbi


----------



## lunaiena (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che la loro vita sia una merda non l'ho mai scritto e mai mi permetterei.
> Giudico duramente quello che fanno e che si vantano di fare in base a quello che scrivono.
> *Tu devi cambiare prospettiva cara Lunapiena.* Se hai tradito o sei una tradice *non puoi essere solidale o comprensiva con tutti i traditori. Non si può ragionare per categorie.* Io anni fa sono stato un traditore e sono anche stato tradito.
> Secondo me uno non è un pezzo di merda se è una o l'altra cosa. E' come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a farle che ti rende un pezzo di merda o una persona che merita comprensione.
> ...


Guarda io nn intendo cambiare prospettiva semplicemente perche io sono molto comprensiva con tutte le categorie di persone (certo escludendo pedofili assassini e stupratori) cerco di guardare oltre l'azione compiuta ....
Da li capisco con chi ho a che fare e come comportarmi ... 
Ovvio che è che come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi   che ti rendono un pezzo di merda ma se tu stesso nn ti senti cosi perche io dovrei sentirmi in diritto di giudicare ...
Parlo per me eh....


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda io nn intendo cambiare prospettiva semplicemente perche io sono molto comprensiva con tutte le categorie di persone (certo escludendo pedofili assassini e stupratori) *cerco di guardare oltre l'azione compiuta ....
> *Da li capisco con chi ho a che fare e come comportarmi ...
> Ovvio che è che come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi che ti rendono un pezzo di merda ma se tu stesso nn ti senti cosi perche io dovrei sentirmi in diritto di giudicare ...
> Parlo per me eh....


è un po' una coperta corta; chi è comprensivo è oltremodo giudicante con chi ritiene non lo sia


----------



## lunaiena (7 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un po' una coperta corta; chi è comprensivo è oltremodo giudicante con chi ritiene non lo sia




Puoi spiegare meglio ...
Io ho passato anni con la paura di fare e dire cose per paura di essere giudicata "male" per il semplice fatto che mi è stato insegnato cosi...
Quindi sono andata alla ricerca di persone diciamo considerate "pezzi di merda ",o nn in linea con l'andamendo della 
"normale " vita sociale per cercare di capire tutte le dinamiche che  portano a dederminati comportamenti ....
e nn è che ho capito tutto eh pero questo mi ha aiutato molto ad uscire dai soliti schemi che mi tenevano imprigionata....


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che la loro vita sia una merda non l'ho mai scritto e mai mi permetterei.
> Giudico duramente quello che fanno e che si vantano di fare in base a quello che scrivono.
> Tu devi cambiare prospettiva cara Lunapiena. Se hai tradito o sei una tradice non puoi essere solidale o comprensiva con tutti i traditori. Non si può ragionare per categorie. Io anni fa sono stato un traditore e sono anche stato tradito.
> Secondo me uno non è un pezzo di merda se è una o l'altra cosa.* E' come fai le cose e quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a farle che ti rende un pezzo di merda o una persona che merita comprensione.*
> ...




Sì, i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, così come le ragioni per cui si commettono.
Se uno li compie perché fanno parte del suo modo di vivere e perché ritiene che non ne possa fare a meno, allora dimostri davvero di essere una degna persona di stare a questo mondo e decida di starsene per conto suo, senza ingannare più sua moglie, che per quanta responsabilità possa avere, non si meriterà mai tutto questo.
Oppure, si metta in discussione con lei parlandole (ma quando mai, se non scoperti?), o, ultima opzione: si faccia curare.
Qui siamo borderline, si rasenta la patologia.....
IMHO ovviamente


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono solidale e comprensiva con tutti i traditori, tenderei a esserlo con quelli _consapevoli_.
> *Sia Lothar che Massimo mi sembrano consapevoli, perchè non invocano l'incapacità di intendere e di volere.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono solidale e comprensiva con tutti i traditori, tenderei a esserlo con quelli _consapevoli_.
> Sia Lothar che Massimo mi sembrano consapevoli, perchè non invocano l'incapacità di intendere e di volere.


In realtà, quando il motore del comportamento è semplicemente il proprio sollazzo, la consapevolezza a mio modo di vedere è un'aggravante.
Io sono solidale con chi tradisce perché vengono comunque tradite le sue aspettative all'interno della coppia. Io sono una delle prime persone a sostenere che quando si è di fronte a un tradimento, la colpa (tranne rari casi) non è quasi mai solo dello stesso traditore, ma anche del tradito. In questo senso sarei anche piuttosto solidale col povero Massimo Meridio, fino a poco tempo condannato (a quanto sembra) a una vita di castità forzata. Ma il tradimento deve essere un passaggio verso una consapevolezza diversa del nostro rapporto di coppia (si può ricostruire qualcosa su altre basi oppure è meglio prepararsi a fare le valigie?). Se invece si abbraccia questo modo di vivere, bisogna renderne partecipe anche il partner. In genere però non lo si fa perché il partner ovviamente si incazza e non poco. E se poi si incazza mi butta in mezzo alla strada. E poi mi devo trovare un'altra casa..l'affitto..e le camicie? chi me le stira dopo? In una parola sola: omuncoli.
Purtroppo la natura ha fatto un grande errore. I testicoli avrebbe dovuto darli alla donna, perché il maschio spesso non li merita.

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Cazzo se ci sei Busco!*



Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà, quando il motore del comportamento è semplicemente il proprio sollazzo, la consapevolezza a mio modo di vedere è un'aggravante.
> Io sono solidale con chi tradisce perché vengono comunque tradite le sue aspettative all'interno della coppia. Io sono una delle prime persone a sostenere che quando si è di fronte a un tradimento, la colpa (tranne rari casi) non è quasi mai solo dello stesso traditore, ma anche del tradito. In questo senso sarei anche piuttosto solidale col povero Massimo Meridio, fino a poco tempo condannato (a quanto sembra) a una vita di castità forzata. Ma il tradimento deve essere un passaggio verso una consapevolezza diversa del nostro rapporto di coppia (si può ricostruire qualcosa su altre basi oppure è meglio prepararsi a fare le valigie?). Se invece si abbraccia questo modo di vivere, bisogna renderne partecipe anche il partner. In genere però non lo si fa perché il partner ovviamente si incazza e non poco. E se poi si incazza mi butta in mezzo alla strada. E poi mi devo trovare un'altra casa..l'affitto..e le camicie? chi me le stira dopo? In una parola sola: omuncoli.
> Purtroppo la natura ha fatto un grande errore. I testicoli avrebbe dovuto darli alla donna, perché il maschio spesso non li merita.
> 
> Buscopann



Ti stra quoto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ciao con stima blu


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare meglio ...
> Io ho passato anni con la paura di fare e dire cose per paura di essere giudicata "male" per il semplice fatto che mi è stato insegnato cosi...
> Quindi sono andata alla ricerca di persone diciamo considerate "pezzi di merda ",o nn in linea con l'andamendo della
> "normale " vita sociale per cercare di capire tutte le dinamiche che  portano a dederminati comportamenti ....
> e nn è che ho capito tutto eh pero questo mi ha aiutato molto ad uscire dai soliti schemi che mi tenevano imprigionata....


Cercare di capire gli altri è importante. Falcone fu il primo a farlo coi mafiosi e a rapportarsi con loro.
E' sbagliato però ammorbidire il proprio giudizio (negativo) solo perché si cerca di capire. Io posso anche mettermi nella testa di un assassino per cercare di capire le ragioni che lo spingono a uccidere. Una volta che l'ho capito, non è che l'assassino diventa all'improvviso una brava personcina. Sempre assassino resta. Posso cambiare il mio giudizio solo se l'assassino ha gravi problemi psicologici (magari è capace di intendere e di volere) oppure se ha ucciso per ribellarsi a una serie di vessazioni. Se non vedo nessuna di queste condizioni allora il mio giudizio non cambia.

Buscopann


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà, quando il motore del comportamento è semplicemente il proprio sollazzo, la consapevolezza a mio modo di vedere è un'aggravante.
> Io sono solidale con chi tradisce perché vengono comunque tradite le sue aspettative all'interno della coppia. Io sono una delle prime persone a sostenere che quando si è di fronte a un tradimento, la colpa (tranne rari casi) non è quasi mai solo dello stesso traditore, ma anche del tradito. In questo senso sarei anche piuttosto solidale col povero Massimo Meridio, fino a poco tempo condannato (a quanto sembra) a una vita di castità forzata. Ma il tradimento deve essere un passaggio verso una consapevolezza diversa del nostro rapporto di coppia (si può ricostruire qualcosa su altre basi oppure è meglio prepararsi a fare le valigie?). Se invece si abbraccia questo modo di vivere, bisogna renderne partecipe anche il partner. In genere però non lo si fa perché il partner ovviamente si incazza e non poco. E se poi si incazza mi butta in mezzo alla strada. E poi mi devo trovare un'altra casa..l'affitto..e le camicie? chi me le stira dopo? In una parola sola: omuncoli.
> Purtroppo la natura ha fatto un grande errore. I testicoli avrebbe dovuto darli alla donna, perché il maschio spesso non li merita.
> 
> Buscopann




Concordo e quoto ... mi e' solo permesso questo.


Mari'


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Busco*

Hema' le tosto sto UOMO he !!!





ciao blu


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *In realtà, quando il motore del comportamento è semplicemente il proprio sollazzo, la consapevolezza a mio modo di vedere è un'aggravante*.
> Io sono solidale con chi tradisce perché vengono comunque tradite le sue aspettative all'interno della coppia. Io sono una delle prime persone a sostenere che quando si è di fronte a un tradimento, la colpa (tranne rari casi) non è quasi mai solo dello stesso traditore, ma anche del tradito. In questo senso sarei anche piuttosto solidale col povero Massimo Meridio, fino a poco tempo condannato (a quanto sembra) a una vita di castità forzata. Ma il tradimento deve essere un passaggio verso una consapevolezza diversa del nostro rapporto di coppia (si può ricostruire qualcosa su altre basi oppure è meglio prepararsi a fare le valigie?).* Se invece si abbraccia questo modo di vivere, bisogna renderne partecipe anche il partner*. In genere però non lo si fa perché il partner ovviamente si incazza e non poco. E se poi si incazza mi butta in mezzo alla strada. E poi mi devo trovare un'altra casa..l'affitto..e le camicie? chi me le stira dopo? In una parola sola: omuncoli.
> Purtroppo la natura ha fatto un grande errore. I testicoli avrebbe dovuto darli alla donna, perché il maschio spesso non li merita.
> 
> Buscopann


2 concetti che ripeto allo sfinimento.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Mi fa piacere che*

Tante Donne quotino i discorsi cosi' pieni.
Iniziavo a pensare male :-( 
Ma mi sbagliavo e ora posso rimettere in gioco la vera bellezza femminile !!!

Grandissime Ragazze !!!







ciao blu


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tante Donne quotino i discorsi cosi' pieni.
> Iniziavo a pensare male :-(
> Ma mi sbagliavo e ora posso rimettere in gioco la vera bellezza femminile !!!
> 
> ...



E ci credo  e' riconoscere la liberta' al "libero arbitrio" di scegliere se portare le corna o no e, trovare una soluzione/decisione ... questo vale al maschile e femminile.


Questa e' l'Onesta'.


Mari'


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se invece si abbraccia questo modo di vivere, bisogna renderne partecipe anche il partner.


Sono d'accordo. Ma, obiettivamente, è un rischio che non tutti vogliono correre. Per comodità, a mio avviso.

Parlare, spiegare le proprie ragioni, mettersi in gioco, tutte cose che richiedono un dialogo profondo col proprio partner e la capacità di gestire i conflitti che ne scaturiscono. Una riserva di energie che va, in qualche modo, investita nella coppia.

Coppia che molti, invece, preferiscono mantenere così com'è: un bel guscio vuoto, rassicurante all'esterno e inesistente all'interno.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Dicembre 2011)

E allora gridiamo tutti insieme:

LIBERTA'........ ONESTA'...... FRATERNITA.....

Non era cosi ma va bene lo stesso...


Poi un abbraccio fratelli yo....


Vorrei proporlo come motto da mettere sotto:
Tradimento.net
Il portale dell'infedelta ...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Vorrei ricordare*



lunapiena ha detto:


> E allora gridiamo tutti insieme:
> 
> LIBERTA'........ ONESTA'...... FRATERNITA.....
> 
> ...



Che i traditi del sito hanno tanto diritto di parlare su questo sito come i traditori.

A mio avviso se son traditi vuol dire che hanno avuto nella loro vita un terzo incomodo e, che molto probabilmente quel terzo

incomodo potrebbe essere uno dei traditori che scrivono qui.

Se non ci fossero i traditi non ci sarebbero neppure i traditori.




blu


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E allora gridiamo tutti insieme:
> 
> LIBERTA'........ ONESTA'...... FRATERNITA.....
> 
> ...


Non capisco l'ironia. E' un sito dove si incontrano traditi e traditori, con le loro storie e le loro ragioni. Non è un sito dove si offre comprensione incondizionata a chiunque.
Daniele è un tradito che non la finisce di piangersi addosso. Non riesco più a solidazzare con la sua sofferenza e il suo modo di comportarsi, a mio avviso del tutto ingiustificato. Così come non giustifico Massimo e Lothar.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E allora gridiamo tutti insieme:
> 
> LIBERTA'........ ONESTA'...... FRATERNITA.....
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:molto d'accordo...anzi vorrei averlo scritto io..cara Luna,e'vero che anche tu ..combatti per la nostra gloriosa bandiera dell'infedelta'..siamo in 4 su 60 circa.....cosa ti aspetti???


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Se solo foste piu' attenti*



lothar57 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:molto d'accordo...anzi vorrei averlo scritto io..cara Luna,e'vero che anche tu ..combatti per la nostra gloriosa bandiera dell'infedelta'..siamo in 4 su 60 circa.....cosa ti aspetti???


Vi accorgereste che molti traditi hanno tradito e che molti traditori sono stati traditi...

Ma essendo una parola che si tende a generalizzare troppo con significato ben piu' grande della scopata fisica vi accorgereste del nocciolo del discorso...


Dubito che persone di vedute ristrette riescano a comprenderne il significato.




blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Che i traditi del sito hanno tanto diritto di parlare su questo sito come i traditori.*
> 
> A mio avviso se son traditi vuol dire che hanno avuto nella loro vita un terzo incomodo e, che molto probabilmente quel terzo
> 
> ...



Concordo. Di fatto a ogni riga postata da un traditore dichiarato ne corrispondono almeno dieci di un tradito :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..qui non ci siamo.
> Anche le famiglie mafiose si reggono su determinati valori. A loro modo di vedere sono "uomini d'onore" e la loro vita si basa su un codice di regole ferree che non possono essere infrante. Vogliamo quindi considerare queste persone degne di rispetto solo perché tutto è relativo? Ci sono comportamenti e modi di vivere oggettivamente condannabili, per via della crudeltà, della cattiveria o semplicemente della superficialità.
> I valori di Massimo e di Lothar si basano innanzitutto su un mero egoismo, che tra l'altro loro esprimono ed esercitano con una superficialità sentimentale che è pari a quella della ragazzina che per ricaricarsi il telefono fa i pompini ai compagni di classe nel bagno della scuola (solo che Lothar e Massimo dovrebbero essere in teoria uomini fatti e formati). Sono comportamenti che a me fanno personalmente vomitare.
> Io scrivo nel Forum da tempo e per quello che mi conosci sai benissimo che spesso ho preso anche le difese dei traditori. Ma quando il tradimento si accompagna a cotanta superficialità non mi si può venire a dire che la merda è buona. C'è anche a chi potrà piacere, ma la merda sempre merda resta e non me la si può vendere come paté de foie gras.
> ...


Non voglio convincerti di nulla...
Ti dico solo...
Per esempio nel mio paese ci sono oscuri personaggi...
Per cui dire...ah paga XXXXXX...per noi tutti della comunità significa: Che sei stato inculato e non avrai i soldi indietro.
Come dire...
Inutile parlare di certi valori ai mafiosi...no?
Ne hanno altri...

Vediamo come posso spiegarti...
Se conosci Lothar o Meridio...ti guarderai bene da presentare loro tua moglie no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si può stabilire una condanna per un reato o un modo di vivere in quanto tale senza cercare di capire le innumerevoli variabili che rendono unica ogni singola situazione.
> Il pedofilo può per esempio essere una persona profondamente malata e in quanto tale a volte assolutamente incosapevole di quello che sta facendo. Una persona così, più che di disprezzo, ha bisogno di cure adeguate anche per tutta la vita.
> Allo stesso modo ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. La superficialità dei post di Lothar e Massimo fanno del loro modo di vivere un comportamento oggettivamente vomitevole, non tanto perché tradiscono, ma perché l'unica ragione che li spinge a farlo è il loro sollazzo, del quale ovviamente sono totalmente all'oscuro le loro rispettive mogli. Hanno abbracciato totalmente queso modo di vivere. Non è un percorso che stanno facendo in attesa di prendere magari una decisione sul da farsi o di mettere al corrente il loro partner sul chi sono e si come vorrebbero ristabilire il loro rapporto. Si divertono e in più hanno un porto sicuro che lava, che stira e che quindi fa sostanzialmente comodo.
> Se per prendere certe decisioni importanti nella vita servono le palle..quale definizione dovremo utilizzare per questi "omuncoli"?
> ...


Ma forse quello che ti fa rabbia è che, lo sappiamo benissimo, esistono signore...che venderebbero l'anima al diavolo...pur di passare un pomeriggio con un Lothar o un Meridio...e non ci si può fare proprio nulla...
Loro sono perfetti SOLO per certe situazioni!
E come dico io...acconci alla bisogna no?


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Di fatto a ogni riga postata da un traditore dichiarato ne corrispondono almeno dieci di un tradito :condom:


perché essere traditi fa male da morire, tradire è piacevole e fa scrivere di meno


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma, obiettivamente, è un rischio che non tutti vogliono correre. Per comodità, a mio avviso.
> 
> Parlare, spiegare le proprie ragioni, mettersi in gioco, tutte cose che richiedono un dialogo profondo col proprio partner e la capacità di gestire i conflitti che ne scaturiscono. Una riserva di energie che va, in qualche modo, investita nella coppia.
> 
> Coppia che molti, invece, preferiscono mantenere così com'è: un bel guscio vuoto, rassicurante all'esterno e inesistente all'interno.


Brava...
E quanto si lavora per mantenere bello il guscio vuoto eh?
Ohi...ad alcuni capita così no?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché essere traditi fa male da morire, tradire è piacevole e fa scrivere di meno


15 parole sole... uao!!!
Lo sai che ho ammiro molto la tua sobria concisione.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Mha'*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Di fatto a ogni riga postata da un traditore dichiarato ne corrispondono almeno dieci di un tradito :condom:


Vorrei risponderti meglio ma mi sono ammutolito Chiara.

Molti traditori alla fine preferiscono l'onesta' con se stessi in primis.

Io non tradisco perche' tradire mi danneggia piu' che essere tradito va contro il mio modo di vivere a testa alta senza tante beghe 
sulle spalle senza tanti sensi di colpa che mi danno fastidi e mi metto davanti un futuro ipocrita che non vorrei.
Di conseguenza o sto solo e mi faccio i cazzi miei scopando le donne che la pensano come me,anche se sicuramente e 
inconsapevolmente  attirerei anche le piu' dolci di animo che fanno le dure per reggere il confronto ,sperando di che in me nasca 
una forma di bene.
O mi lego liberamente ad una persona che ritendo speciale e che mi vuol bene cercando di non farle del male.
Premetto che una donna che mi voglia bene che ha aspettative gentili e graziose su di me non mi dispiace anzi,in piu' non sono il 
tipo che prende per il culo la gente,non ti scopo per lasciarti li tra le lenzuola con le balle vuote e la testa leggera.


chissa se hai capito mha'.


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

Poi ripeto tradimento per me è una parola piu' complessa,non si ferma al solo atto sessuale.
Ma tutto il contorno che ha questa parola che spesso non viene considerato, mi da un enorme fastidio.
Se tu fossi la mia donna e tutte le volte che andiamo a prendere il pane mi accorgo che hai interesse per il fornaio e non solo per farmi ingelosire ma perche' fai la gattina morta ti mando a fare in culo. Sai perche' per lasciarti libera di esprimere le tue emozioni i tuoi desideri.Se tu ti accorgi che questi desideri svaniscono ed era il tuo ego a farti reagire cosi' spera solo che io sia ancora li e non abbia gia' preso il treno per un altro viaggio.

Rispetto è una parola fondamentale per me e non devo obbligare la mia donna a rispettarmi deve venirle da dentro seno' vorrebbe dire una vita di merda in due.



blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei risponderti meglio ma mi sono ammutolito Chiara.
> 
> Molti traditori alla fine preferiscono l'onesta' con se stessi in primis.
> 
> ...


Ho capito perfettamente.
Da quelle lenzuola vado via io


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Cazzo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho capito perfettamente.
> Da quelle lenzuola vado via io



Vuoi dirmi che ti soddisfi e vai via con la testa leggera tu ?







blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi ripeto tradimento per me è una parola piu' complessa,non si ferma al solo atto sessuale.
> Ma tutto il contorno che ha questa parola che spesso non viene considerato, mi da un enorme fastidio.
> Se tu fossi la mia donna e *tutte le volte che andiamo a prendere il pane mi accorgo che hai interesse per il fornaio* e non solo per farmi ingelosire ma*perche' fai la gattina morta* ti mando a fare in culo. Sai perche' per lasciarti libera di esprimere le tue emozioni i tuoi desideri.Se tu ti accorgi che questi desideri svaniscono ed era il tuo ego a farti reagire cosi' spera solo che io sia ancora li e non abbia gia' preso il treno per un altro viaggio.
> 
> ...


Bello questo post. 


Io non faccio mai la gatta morta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vuoi dirmi che ti soddisfi e vai via con la testa leggera tu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*ahahaha*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì


E io non ci credo !








cia blu


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E io non ci credo !
> 
> 
> 
> cia blu



Perche' no?

Chiara e' una persona chiara.

Mari'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E io non ci credo !
> 
> 
> cia blu


Come vuoi...

cia Chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Perche' no?
> 
> Chiara e' una persona chiara.
> 
> Mari'


Ciao Marì  :abbraccio:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Mari'*



La Bannata ha detto:


> Perche' no?
> 
> Chiara e' una persona chiara.
> 
> Mari'


Non so "a pelle" lei andrebbe via perche' non si vuole innamorare di me,tiene a freno la sua fragilita' da quando è bambina secondo me.


Cosi' leggendola mi da cio'.


ciao blu


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Marì  :abbraccio:


IDEM per te chiara 

Mari'


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so "a pelle" lei andrebbe via perche' non si vuole innamorare di me,tiene a freno la sua fragilita' da quando è bambina secondo me.
> 
> 
> Cosi' leggendola mi da cio'.
> ...



E sbagli ... Chiara e' una donna sincera, chiara, schietta ... nonostante sia una traditrice  ahahah ma a me sta bene cosi, lei non finge.


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Che rottura di cazzo*



La Bannata ha detto:


> E sbagli ... Chiara e' una donna sincera, chiara, schietta ... nonostante sia una traditrice  ahahah ma a me sta bene cosi, lei non finge.



Mari'


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Sicuramente*



La Bannata ha detto:


> E sbagli ... Chiara e' una donna sincera, chiara, schietta ... nonostante sia una traditrice  ahahah ma a me sta bene cosi, lei non finge.


Hai ragione te Mari' la conosci meglio di me,pero' un bel "puo' essere" forse era quello che volevo ;-)





ciao ragazza Mari,buona serata 

blu


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione te Mari' la conosci meglio di me,pero' un bel "puo' essere" forse era quello che volevo ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao BLU e buona serata anche a te.


Mari'


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno stile di vita del genere presuppone quantomeno la condivisione di certi valori col proprio partner. A quel punto io non avrei proprio nulla da condannare. Se la moglie o la compagna certe cose non le accetta, dobbiamo accettare il fatto che quella non è la persona per noi. *E' troppo comodo far fessa la moglie e stare con lei solo perché ci stira le camicie.*
> Mi spiace Conte..ma per come me la giri...non riuscirai mai a convincermi che la merda è buona perché a qualcuno piace.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto approvo e sottoscrivo. E certi comportamenti fanno venire da vomitare pure a me. Ma non lo faccio perchè è poco chic.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà, quando il motore del comportamento è semplicemente il proprio sollazzo, la consapevolezza a mio modo di vedere è un'aggravante.
> Io sono solidale con chi tradisce perché vengono comunque tradite le sue aspettative all'interno della coppia. Io sono una delle prime persone a sostenere che quando si è di fronte a un tradimento, la colpa (tranne rari casi) non è quasi mai solo dello stesso traditore, ma anche del tradito. In questo senso sarei anche piuttosto solidale col povero Massimo Meridio, fino a poco tempo condannato (a quanto sembra) a una vita di castità forzata. Ma il tradimento deve essere un passaggio verso una consapevolezza diversa del nostro rapporto di coppia (si può ricostruire qualcosa su altre basi oppure è meglio prepararsi a fare le valigie?). *Se invece si abbraccia questo modo di vivere, bisogna renderne partecipe anche il partner. In genere però non lo si fa perché il partner ovviamente si incazza e non poco. E se poi si incazza mi butta in mezzo alla strada. E poi mi devo trovare un'altra casa..l'affitto..e le camicie? chi me le stira dopo? In una parola sola: omuncoli.
> Purtroppo la natura ha fatto un grande errore. I testicoli avrebbe dovuto darli alla donna, perché il maschio spesso non li merita.*
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann, manco le donne meritano i testicoli, troppo deboli!


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Buscopann, manco le donne meritano i testicoli, troppo deboli!


Ma mica li vogliamo, fiere della nostra diversità :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma mica li vogliamo, fiere della nostra diversità :mrgreen:


Non ne sarei fiero, ho visto litigi tra donne che erano davvero delle amenità che persino due scimmie non ammaestrate avrebbero fatto, quindi sono dell'idea che l'uomo di base è lo stesso, scemo, stupido ed ignorante e che nonostante le differenze la maggioranza degli uomini e delle donne siano ignorantiu, stupidi e scemi.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ne sarei fiero, ho visto litigi tra donne che erano davvero delle amenità che persino due scimmie non ammaestrate avrebbero fatto, quindi sono dell'idea che l'uomo di base è lo stesso, scemo, stupido ed ignorante e che nonostante le differenze la maggioranza degli uomini e delle donne siano ignorantiu, stupidi e scemi.


Diamo peso alle parole. Ignoranti che significa? Non sapere? Non avere delle nozioni? Stupidi e scemi possono essere sinonimi, ma andrebbero messi in relazione a mancanze. Mancanza de che?


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diamo peso alle parole. Ignoranti che significa? Non sapere? Non avere delle nozioni? Stupidi e scemi possono essere sinonimi, ma andrebbero messi in relazione a mancanze. Mancanza de che?


Mancano di conoscenze minime, usano solo le loro malnate sensazioni da animaloni stupidi e per questo sono anche stupidi, essendo poi come ho detto stupidi le poche nozioni che possono avere in quel kg di cervello che possiedono può essere usato malamente, creando dei scimmioni e delle scimmione degne di nota. Per me circa il 90% della popolazione umana omogeneamente distribuita si pone in questo 90%, incapaci di mettersi nei panni degli altri (ci vuole uina certa dose di cervello), agiscono secondo una preprogrammazione del cazzo.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mancano di conoscenze minime, usano solo le loro malnate sensazioni da animaloni stupidi e per questo sono anche stupidi, essendo poi come ho detto stupidi le poche nozioni che possono avere in quel kg di cervello che possiedono può essere usato malamente, creando dei scimmioni e delle scimmione degne di nota. Per me circa il 90% della popolazione umana omogeneamente distribuita si pone in questo 90%, *incapaci di mettersi nei panni degli altri (ci vuole uina certa dose di cervello)*, agiscono secondo una preprogrammazione del cazzo.


Non serve il cervello, ci vuole un'overdose d'amore, come cantava Zucchero: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD-sY2NVn9c.


----------



## Hirohito (9 Dicembre 2011)

I rapporti di coppia sono una galera ambìta. Vogliamo entrare in cella per stare al caldo, difenderci dal gelo della solitudine; ma una volta entrati sentiamo presto che la cella è troppo piccola. E sogniamo di evadere.
E non la si finisce più.
L'uomo è folle finchè non conosce la follìa vera.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I rapporti di coppia sono una galera ambìta. Vogliamo entrare in cella per stare al caldo, difenderci dal gelo della solitudine; ma una volta entrati sentiamo presto che la cella è troppo piccola. E sogniamo di evadere.
> E non la si finisce più.
> L'uomo è folle finchè non conosce la follìa vera.


Il rapporto di coppia è una cosa. L'amore un'altra. L'amore rende liberi.


----------



## Hirohito (9 Dicembre 2011)

L'ho già sentita questa. Cambiava solo una parola, ma il concetto era lo stesso.

"ARBEIT MACHT FREI"


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> L'ho già sentita questa. Cambiava solo una parola, ma il concetto era lo stesso.
> 
> "ARBEIT MACHT FREI"


Il concetto invece è l'opposto. L'amore ci fa vedere tutti gli essere umani in quanto tali. E' il non vedere che ci porta alla non coscienza, alla banalità del male. "Solo il bene è profondo e può essere radicale" (Hanna Arendt).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Buscopann, manco le donne meritano i testicoli, troppo deboli!


Perché ci vuole un fisico bestiale? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I rapporti di coppia sono una galera ambìta. Vogliamo entrare in cella per stare al caldo, difenderci dal gelo della solitudine; ma una volta entrati sentiamo presto che la cella è troppo piccola. E sogniamo di evadere.
> E non la si finisce più.
> L'uomo è folle finchè non conosce la follìa vera.


Mah Hiro...
Dipende da che moglie ti ritrovi...
E così dipende da che marito ti ritrovi eh?

Ma penso che a pochi uomini è andata da culo come a me eh?

Robe da non credere...
C'è gente che passa guai...solo se riceve un sms...da non credere...

Direi che in ogni coppia...ben assortita...e che funziona...
C'è uno spazio psicologico inviolabile...
Là si sono loro due assieme che pigliano per il culo l'universo intero eh?
E arrivano ad essere così complici...da pararsi il culo a vicenda...

La coppia diventa galera...quando uno vuole realizzare sè stesso a scapito dell'altro.
Quando una persona pur di poter stare assieme ad un' altra deve sempre adeguarsi alle sue difficoltà, scuse e impedimenti.

La coppia è quando si smette di essere un tu ed io e si diventa un NOI.

Non va bene per chi si crede un padre eterno e ha bisogno di adulatori.
Perchè chi si crede un padre eterno, ha bisogno sempre di accompagnarsi a persone che considera inferiori a lui, per poter essere adorato.

Viceversa per le persone che si rendono perfettamente conto di essere un nulla che cammina.
Hanno bisogno sempre di demolire gli altri, per non sentirsi come dire, quelli in fondo.


----------

